# Avid Juicy und Canyon Bikes ??



## Niederbayer (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Herr Staab
Hallo Herr Scheffer,

Die Avid Juicy hat in den beiden Tests (Bike und MB Januarheft) richtig schlecht abgeschnitten. 
Jetzt kann man sich natürlich wieder über die Testmethodiken streiten. Bike hat ohne Frage härter getestet als die MB und was jetzt der Realität näher kommt soll jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Was aber als unumstößliche Tatsache stehen bleibt ist der Umstand dass die Avid Juicy im Vergleich zu den anderen Testkandidaten sehr viel schlechter ist. Die Testbedingungen waren für alle gleich. Gerade der Bremskolbenausfall im Bike-Test stimmt mich doch recht bedenklich. Die Avid ist die einzige Bremse die unter den neuen Testzyklen ausgefallen ist. Bei diesem Schaden im Fahreinsatz würde wohl die Bremse schlagartig ausfallen. Dieser Schaden verdeutlicht aus meiner Sicht und durch das frühe Fadingverhalten bestärkt das die Avid eine thermisches Problem hat.

Herr Staab Sie haben hier im Forum folgendes geschrieben:
zum Bremsentest: Tja, schade. Weiß nicht, was da speziell bei den testbremsen schiefgelaufen ist. Wie in der Vergleichstabelle zu sehen ist haben die Juicy 5 und Juicy 7 im letzten Bremsentest ja durchaus ordentlich abgeschnitten. und die Juicy Carbon ist mit diesen beiden bis auf den Carbonbremshebel und die Verstellknöpfe identisch. Technisch völlig gleich. Nach unseren Testfahrten ist die Juicy Carbon auch mit der Juicy 7 und 5 in der Performance absolut vergleichbar

Das heißt jetzt, da sich die Carbon nur optisch unterscheidet, alle Avid Juicy bremsen haben in der 2006 Baureihe diese Problem.
Die Erklärung von Avid in der Bike, dass der Test zu hart wäre, beruhigt mich in keiner Weise und gerade weil keine andere Bremse mit einem Totallausfall reagiert hat.
Wie sieht das Canyon und gerade in Hinblick auf Produkthaftungen. Das Problem ist veröffentlicht und durch den alleinigen Ausfall der Avid scheint der Nachweis erbracht dass die Juicy nicht Stand der Technik ist.
Vielleicht sehe ich das Ganze etwas zu eng, kann mich aber von dem Bild in meinem Kopf einer, aller Beinhart Werner, sich auflösenden Bremse beim Bergabfahren nicht mehr lösen.
Wird Canyon Alternativen zur Juicy anbieten?
Hat sich Avid gegenüber Canyon geäußert?

Gruß,
der Niederbayer


----------



## Wuudi (14. Dezember 2005)

Könntest du kurz die Ergebnisse der Juicy7 in 185/203 zitieren ?
Die beiden Zeitschriften sind leider noch nicht in Südtirol angekommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (14. Dezember 2005)

die frage ist vielmehr - wieviele bremsen wurden von jedem hersteller getestet?


> Das heißt jetzt, da sich die Carbon nur optisch unterscheidet, alle Avid Juicy bremsen haben in der 2006 Baureihe diese Problem.


es könnte nämlich auch heissen, bei AVID ist nur eine Bremse kaputt, bei magura aber funktioniert nur eine


----------



## Trailsucker (14. Dezember 2005)

hmm. davon hab ich auch gehört. allerdings scheint mir das ganze etwas komisch. es gibt hier member die mit der juicy zufrieden sind und solche die sie als die schlechteste hydraulische scheibenbremsen bezeichnen. was nun stimmt kann ich nicht beurteilen. was ich aber sagen kann ist dass ich noch niemand in solcher art und weise von einer magura bremse reden gehört habe. ich habe deswegen ein wenig zweifel was die juicy angeht. ob sie wirklich hält was sie verspricht. ich bin aber nicht bereit mir ein canyon für über 1000 zu kaufen um das heraus zu bekommen. 
ich würde mich auch brennend dafür interessieren ob man ein canyon auch mit einer anderen bremse bekommt.


----------



## Wuudi (14. Dezember 2005)

Niederbayer schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt jetzt, da sich die Carbon nur optisch unterscheidet



Soviel ich verstanden habe hat die Carbon einen anderen Hebel teils in Carbon. Der Bremssattel ist derselbe.


----------



## rutschi (14. Dezember 2005)

Yep....auch in CH auch noch nicht erschienen...werde aber heute abend zum Kiosk pilgern......
....was ich mich aber Frage: ob dies ein einziger Test war, den beide Zeitschriften interpretierten und ein wenig umgeschieben haben. Ist ja bei den heutigen objektiven Medien auch schon mal vorgekommen, das der Eine den Sch**** vom Andern übernommen hat 
Vielleicht sollte man da doch auch ein wenig vorsichtig sein


----------



## mstaab_canyon (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

die Juicy hat in der MountainBike mit Testurteil "Gut" abgeschnitten. Richtig schlecht empfinde ich das nicht. Der Bike-Test ist sicherlich diskussionswürdig. Tatsache ist, das dieser Defekt der einen (!) BIKE-Testbremse in internen Tests bei SRAM sowohl im Prüfstandshitzetest als auch in der Praxis (TransAlp Challenge, DH-Worldcup, Kundennutzungen) noch nie aufgetreten ist. Diese Bremse ist ja auch bereits seit mehr als einem Jahr auf dem Markt. Tatsache ist natürlich genauso, das es Bremsen gibt, die den Bike Test ohne Ausfall überstanden haben. Der Diskussionsbedarf liegt deshalb darin, inwiefern der Bike-Test mit dem extrem harten Anforderungen ("Holländertest") in die Praxis übertragbar, bzw. der Bruch mit anderen Testbremsen unter den gleichen Bedingungen reproduzierbar ist.

Ein Statement von Avid folgt.

Was uns dazu bewogen hat Avid zu verbauen ist die extrem gute Einstellbarkeit der Bremse, die hervorragende Dosierbarkeit und die in beiden Versionen 185/160 und 203/185 sehr gute Bremsleistung. Generell sind wir von der Avid-Bremse nach wie vor überzeugt, und sehr viele positive Rückmeldungen sowohl hier im Forum als auch bei mtbr.com und internen Testfahrten bestätigen dies.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wern (14. Dezember 2005)

hi
Bin normalerweise auch jemand der den Biketests relativ viel Beachtung schenkt. Aber wenn ich hier im Forum was über die Juicy suche, auch im Vergleich mit Magura Louise, dann hör ich doch überwiegend positives. 
Die Formula ORO, die ja im Test besonders gut abgeschnitten hat, bekommt hier im Forum nicht die besten Kritiken. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass die ORO nicht so oft gefahren wird. 
Aber ich vertrau mittlerweile den Forumsbeiträgen mehr als den Biketests. Der größte Vorteil des Forums ist wohl, dass nicht nur ein paar vorbelastete Redakteure die Bremse testen, sondern viele unabhängige Biker ihren Beitrag abgeben. Das ausserdem noch über einen viel längerern Zeitraum als so ein Biketest.
Also such dir raus, wem du mehr Glauben schenkst. Aber auf ein besseres Statement von Avid bin ich auch noch gespannnt. 
gruss WErn


----------



## randi (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich denke dass die Hersteller einfach dieverse Teile in Fernost kaufen und darurch sehr große Qualitätsschwankungen haben. Wenn ein Bremskolben reisst, hatte der bestimmt einen Materialfehler. Wenn das Material zu spröde ist, oje dann handelt es sich um einen Produktionsfehler.
Dass die Bremse bei Profis im Downhill oder TA Challenge funktioniert hat gar nichts zu heißen.
Die Nichtprofis stehen bergab ständig auf der Bremse, Dauerbremsung und überhitzen die Bremsen total. Dann kommt bei den Profis eine Superwartung dazu.

Avid sollte schnell reagieren   . Guckt Euch als Beispiel Syntace an, die werden aktiv weil Sie selber der Meinung sind dass es noch besser geht. Salzkammertest das entspricht DBL .....90 Norm (DaymlerBenz). Syntace  ist halt ein deutscher Hersteller. Seid doch etwas patriotischer und kauft Deutsche Produkte. Bei Bremsen halt Magura. Das Geld verdienen dann Personen die in Deutschland Steuern usw. zahlen, also wir wieder.


----------



## Wuudi (14. Dezember 2005)

Toll, dann dürfte ich also nur ein FRM-Bike mit Formula Bremse und Marzocchi kaufen ..hmmmmmmm


----------



## randi (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Wudi,

naja hab auch nur Fernost Rahmen (Specialzed, Scott, Cube) halt der Focus ist aus Deutschland. Aber mit Teilen von Syntace, DT, tune, Magura, Selle Italia, Fizik ... und auf dem Rennrad Campa, kann man die Europäische Industrie unterstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

noch einmal, die Avid-Bremse ist seit mehr als einem Jahr auf dem Markt. Der Defekt ist noch nie, auch bei Nicht-Profis und bei extremen Prüfstandstests, aufgetreten. Nicht ohne Grund ist die Avid für 2006 ja nicht nur bei Canyon, sondern auch z.B. bei Specialized, Cube und vielen anderen Herstellern verbaut. Und Firmen wie Specialized werden genau wie wir kein Teil verbauen, das nicht intern ausführlich getestet und geprüft wurde.

Das Statement von Avid:



> Wir haben die Bremse nach internationalen Standards getestet und entwickelt. Dabei haben wir noch nie einen gebrochenen Kolben an einen unserer Bremssysteme erlebt. Unsere Bremsen werden sowohl auf dem Prüfstand als auch von Profis in der Praxis getestet. Die Juicy Carbon hat eine ganze Saison im DH-Worldcup sowie die Transalp-Challenge ohne Probleme überstanden. Wir halten den Bike Test für einen Extremtest, der unseren Erfahrungen nach deutlich über die realen Einsatzbedingungen hinausgeht



Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## drei_c (14. Dezember 2005)

Zum Avid-Juicy Test: vermutlich Materialfehler/Fertigungsfehler - sowas ist doppelt bitter, denn versaute Tests machen einem Hersteller ordentl. Probleme. Die Juicy hatte im MB-Test eigentl. keinen Grund zur Klage gegeben (bekam desh. auch gut) - deutlich schlechter als andere stimmt so pauschal nicht. Produkthaftung vor Auslieferung (eines Canyon-Bikes mit Juicy) macht mich ratlos ? Tests sind sicherlich irgendwo zufällig, da pro Bremse immer nur ein Exemplar getestet wird - alles andere würde wohl zu hohe Kosten verursachen. Repräsentativ ist solch ein Test nie ! - Forumsbeiträge (mehr Tester - mehr Bremsen) geben da schon ein bessers (Gesamt-)Bild ab. Auch Maguras Louise FR (sicherlich nichts ganz schlechtes) hat im vorhergehenden MB-Disc-Test den Testsieg wegen schlechten Serienbelägen verloren... so ist das eben wenn nur jeweils eine Bremse getestet wird

Welche Disc-Marke den Vorzug verdient ist (fast schon) eine Glaubensfrage... (da gibts im Forum an anderer Stelle wirkl. viel zu lesen).

Hauptproblem aller Discs ist dass beim Bremsen viel Hitze entsteht die abgeleitet werden muss, sonst fällt das Ding schlimmstenfalls ganz aus.
- grosse Scheiben haben hier einen entsch. Vorteil - warum nur hat Gigant Shimano erstmals 2006 auch 180er Scheiben im Programm - weil die 160er Sülze einfach keinen Bumms hatte (z.B. auch Scott ging/geht 2006 weg von den Japanern und hin zu SRAM).
Entscheidend für Canyon (und gegen Magura) war dass viele Gabelhersteller ihre Forken nur bis 8-inch Bremsscheiben (ca. 200mm) freigeben - Magura aber in gross nur 210mm Scheiben anbietet - zumindest jedenfalls nichts das gross ist und gerade noch die Gabelvorgaben einhält. Nicht-freigegebene Scheibengrössen würden die Gabelgarantie killen.
Canyon musste die Discs auch schon fast ein Jahr vor dem aktuellen Test in der Bike ordern...

Also ruhig Blut... ich selbst hatte die Juicy Seven (185/160) schon einen Tag testen können - konnte mich überzeugen - v.a. sehr gut dosierbarer (u. verstellbarer) Druckpunkt - ausreichend Power. Dauerhaft fahr ich derzeit ne Magura mit Wave-Rotor (180/160) oder ne HFX9 (160/160) - beide können mit der Juicy in meinen Augen nicht mithalten - v.a. hins. Bremskomfort (Druckpunkt etc.)

Gruss drei_c
(und ich bin auch für dt- Wertarbeit - Entwicklung - hey schliesslich wollen wir (?) ein Canyon Bike...)


----------



## rutschi (14. Dezember 2005)

@randi
Werden denn die Maguras wirklich in Germany gefertigt???


----------



## rumblefish (14. Dezember 2005)

Oh mann, ich würde mir wegen des Tests nicht gleich ins Höschen machen. Wenn die Bremse nicht grade erst auf den Markt gekommen ist, und es schon viele positive Resonanzen gibt, dann einfach mal locker im Schritt bleiben   . Selbst wenn eine Disc kollabiert ist dann immer noch eine weitere da um das schlimmste zu verhindern. Da ist ein platzender Vorderreifen genauso schlimm, kommt natürlich immer drauf an wie und wo das alles passiert.

Und dann gleich wieder die Fragen: "Wie sieht Canyon das mit der Produkthaftung ..... usw, usw " :kotz: . Statements von Avid müssen sofort her  - JAWOLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!! - dann können wir uns endlich wieder über was aufregen bevor es in den papageienfarbigen Wurstpellendresses mit den Jungs in den nächsten Biergarten geht. Natürlich nur bei Schönwetter, Bike darf ja nicht nass oder schmutzig werden   .
Als Biker hast Du etwa 365000 Möglichkeiten dich aufs Maul zu legen - davon 364950 wegen eigenen Unvermögens oder dummer Zufälle. Die restlichen etwa 50 wegen defekten Bikeparts. Wobei kollabierende Teile die Ausnahme der Regel sind, die nicht zwingend von jedermann dargestellt wird   .

Könnt Ihr Euch noch an den super Schnellspanner Threat erinnern bei denen sich der vordere lösen konnte (übrigens auch bei mir vorgekommen). Riesenschreierei aber auf die Fresse hat sich meines Wissens nach, kein einziger von uns gelegt. 

Mir ist mal beim Snowboarden eine nagelneue Bindung aus Carbon am ersten Tag einfach in der Mitte durchgebrochen und das in voller Fahrt. Keine Jumps oder Park jemals damit gefahren. Das absolute Topmodell vom Marktführer, Teamriderbindung und Testsieger in allen Magazinen . Das wäre so als ob dir ein Scott Randsom Rahmen auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele einfach unter dem Arsch zusammenbricht. Kann passieren, ist aber die wirkliche Ausnahme. 

Wer eine Garantie möchte sollte sich besser eine Waschmaschine kaufen.

Ahmen     
Rumble


----------



## Wuudi (14. Dezember 2005)

@rumblefish: 100% ACK!

Die MB ist gerade aus Deutschland per Kurier (Bruder) angekommen 

Und was sagt uns der Test ? Super Dosierbarkeit der Juicy und ein bisschen weniger Bremskraft als die Louise FR. Alles in allem Gut. Nur die Magura's haben ein Sehr Gut erhalten, wegen minimal/einwenig (wieviel genau steht nicht im Test - so ein Sch*** was soll denn 1 Stern mehr genau symbolisieren) mehr Bremskraft. Für mich ist das ein Top-Resultat. Schliesslich wurde ja keine Julie getestet   

Und die Bike kauf ich nicht ... die kommt nächste Woche in unsere Stadtbibliothek   die Woche kann ich auch noch warten...


----------



## Wuudi (15. Dezember 2005)

Frage: Welche Juicy ist denn flöten gegangen ? Sie hatten doch 3 Stück für jede Grösse eine? Oder hatten sie nur eine Bremse und haben 3 Scheiben durchprobiert ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (15. Dezember 2005)

Ja wird den DT in der Schweiz und Campa in Italien 100% gefertigt. Baut Audi seine Autos noch in Deutschland? OK Audi Motoren und Getriebe kommen aus Ungarn. Cheyenne und Touareg Karossen werden auch im Ausland gefertigt.
Sind aber Deutsche Firmen die wenn auch  vielleicht nicht zu 100% in Deutschland fertigen aber einen Teil Ihres Geldes hier im Land lassen.

Also angeblich macht DT alles selber in der Schweiz, von Magura denke ich das auch. 



			
				rutschi schrieb:
			
		

> @randi
> Werden denn die Maguras wirklich in Germany gefertigt???


----------



## FrankyB (15. Dezember 2005)

kann rumblefish auch nur zustimmen.
Fahr die Juicy7 jetzt schon ne ganze Weile...und...sie funktioniert.
Nix gebrochen, abgerissen, rausgefallen, verbogen etc.

Wen es interessiert...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2034458#post2034458

in dem Thread hab ich u.a. auch meine Erfahrung/Meinung zu der Juicy gepostet.

Viele Grüße
Franky


----------



## Niederbayer (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Staabi,

erst einmal möchte ich klarstellen das ich nicht Canyon und eure Produktauswahl an den Pranger stellen wollte. Mir ging es vielmehr darum eine Diskussion bezüglich der Avid Juicy anzuregen. 
Meine Bewertung die Bremse sei richtig schlecht bezog sich auf die Ergebnisse des BIKE-Tests. Und in diesem Test ist die Bremse nun wirklich richtig schlecht herausgekommen. Die Entscheidung wie weit der Holländertest jetzt Sinn macht überlasse ich anderen.
Dass es sich um nur ein Bremsmuster handelt habe ich wohl gelesen. Man sollte aber auch die Tatsache das zwei Bremskolben ausgefallen sind nicht außer acht lassen. Für mich ist dies schon ein Indiz dafür dass die Juicy, bei diesem speziellen BIKE-Test, ein Problem hat und eben andere Testkandidaten nicht.
Das die Bremse schon ein Jahr ohne diesen Defekt im Feld gelaufen ist gibt einem nicht die Sicherheit das sie im nächsten Modelljahr die gleich Qualität wie im Vorjahr an den Tag legt. In vielen Wirtschaftsbereichen wird nach einer geraumen Serienlaufzeit geschaut wo gespart werden kann. Und gerade diese cost reduction gehen schon mal nach hinten los. Ich will damit nur sagen dass sich am 2006er Model der Juicy wohl etwas geändert haben kann. (Wird wahrscheinlich aber kein Hersteller zugeben).

Aber jetzt noch mal die Frage an Canyon.
Besteht überhaupt, logistisch oder auch wirtschaftlich, die Möglichkeit auf andere Bremsenhersteller auszuweichen?

Unterm Strich glaube ich auch dass wir die Bremse nicht leicht in eine Situation aller Holländertest bringen können. Ein etwas bitterer Beigeschmack bleibt dennoch hängen.
Ich würde lieber eine andere Bremse an meinem zukünftigen Bike haben.

Gruß,
der Niederbayer


----------



## mstaab_canyon (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

es gab soweit mit bekannt ist keine technischen Änderungen bei der Juicy gegenüber dem letzten Modelljahr. Wohl aber im Hebel (zweigeteilte Klemme). Ich selbst fahre zur Zeit an meinem Hardtail die Juicy 7 und am 2006er XC9 die Juicy Carbon. Beide völlig problemlos.

Zur Änderungen auf bspw. Magura-Bremse: Schon alleine aus produktionstechnischen Gründen mit den entsprechenden Lieferzeiten nicht mehr möglich. Wir sind aber auch der Meinung, das ein Wechsel nicht nötig ist. Wir hatten unsere Gründe bei einigen Modellen auf Juicy zu gehen und zu dieser Entscheidung stehen wir nach wie vor. Wie schon geschrieben, wir haben auch nach dem Bike-Test volles Vertrauen in die Avid Juicy Bremsen.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## rumblefish (15. Dezember 2005)

Niederbayer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein etwas bitterer Beigeschmack bleibt dennoch hängen.
> Ich würde lieber eine andere Bremse an meinem zukünftigen Bike haben.



 Dann gibt es eigentlich nur 2 Lösungen für Dich:

1.) Kauf Dir ein anderes Bike   

2.) Kauf Dir die Bremse Deiner Wahl, die Deinem ausgeprägten Sicherheitswahn genüge tut   . Diese schickst Du dann zu Canyon, mit der freundlichen Bitte diese zu verbauen. Das machen die glatt und schicken Dir dann die neue, unbenutzte Juicy mit dem Bike zu. Um Deine Ausgaben für die neue Bremse so gering wie möglich zu halten, würde ich diese dann bei einem bekannten Internet Auktionshaus anbieten. Nun hast Du ein schönes Bike und musst nicht mehr jede Sekunde schi$$ um Dein Leben haben   . 

Übrigens ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden deutlich höher als das kollabieren zweier voneinander unabhängigen Bremssysteme (Vorderbremse/Hinterbremse) . Selbst bei einem schlagartigen Ausfall einer der Bremsen (wahrscheinlich wird die vordere zuerst kollabieren), ist es eher unwahrscheinlich deshalb einen kapitalen Unfall zu bauen. Wenn man sich darüber soviel Gedanken macht, sollte man sich auch mal Gedanken darüber machen, ob man die richtige Sportart für sich gewählt hat. 

so long 
Rumble


----------



## aemkei77 (15. Dezember 2005)

was zum Teufel ist der Holländertest?

und bitte jetzt keine schweinereien...


----------



## schappi (15. Dezember 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden deutlich höher als das kollabieren zweier voneinander unabhängigen Bremssysteme (Vorderbremse/Hinterbremse) . Selbst bei einem schlagartigen Ausfall einer der Bremsen (wahrscheinlich wird die vordere zuerst kollabieren), ist es eher unwahrscheinlich deshalb einen kapitalen Unfall zu bauen. Wenn man sich darüber soviel Gedanken macht, sollte man sich auch mal Gedanken darüber machen, ob man die richtige Sportart für sich gewählt hat.
> 
> so long
> Rumble



Rumble,
da kann ich dir nur beipflichten.
Wer so ein Sicherheitsfanatiker ist sollte vieleicht sichere Sportarten wie Schach oder Minigolf betreiben. Mountainbiken ansich (wenn mann den ein ES artgerecht bewegt ) hat ein deutlich erhöhtes Unfallrisiko. Auf der anderen Seite wenn ich risikoarm fahre- bekomme ich dann meine Bremse an ihre Grenzen?
Bike ist auch nicht konsisten. Im selben Heft machen sie die Avid im Bremsentest runter und im Test verschiedener Bikes loben sie die Bremse ob ihrer guten Performance und dosierbarkeit.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## yuexel99 (15. Dezember 2005)

> was zum Teufel ist der Holländertest?



Ich habs so verstanden:
Ein Test, bei dem ein extrem steiler Berg runtergefahren wird und zwar mit (halb) angezogener Bremse, dann wird das Bike zum stehen gebracht. Die Belastung ist dabei viel größer, als wenn die Bremse immer wieder mal losgelassen wird. 

Ich bin die Juicy nie selbst gefahren, würde aber davon ausgehen, dass sie den "normalen" Belastungen standhält. 



> Übrigens ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden deutlich höher als das kollabieren zweier voneinander unabhängigen Bremssysteme (Vorderbremse/Hinterbremse) . Selbst bei einem schlagartigen Ausfall einer der Bremsen (wahrscheinlich wird die vordere zuerst kollabieren), ist es eher unwahrscheinlich deshalb einen kapitalen Unfall zu bauen.



Das es extrem unwahrscheinlich ist, dass beide Bremsen gleichzeitig kollabieren stimmt, aber wenn man schnell bergab unterwegs ist, ist es auch nicht einfach, das Bike nur mit der Hinterbremse zum stehen zu bringen.


----------



## schappi (15. Dezember 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> was zum Teufel ist der Holländertest?
> 
> und bitte jetzt keine schweinereien...



Also--(Schwarze Schrift auf gelbem Grund, halte Abstand bleib gesund)

der Holländertest kommt aus der Automobilindustrie und wir dort z.B.am Stilfzerjoch gefahren.
Du fährts eine steile Passstrasse runter und stehst dabei ständig auf der Bremse(Holländer waren früher nicht sehr bergerfahren) nach einigen 100hm fährt man auf einen Parkplatz bleibt stehen und dabei mit dem Fuss auf der Bremse. Voller Kontakt zw. Belägen und Scheibe und jetzt passiert das Ungeheure, daß die Wärme von der Scheibe ohne Kühlung die Beläge, Kolben und die Bremsflüssigkeit erhitzen. Bei Autotests passiert es immer mal wieder, daß dabei irgendwelche Gummibälge oder Dichtungen der Bremse feuer fangen.
Ob das für ein Bike eine realistische Prüfung ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.Wer von euch fährt mit ständig schleifender Bremse 300hm runter bleibt unten stehen und zieht dann noch für 5min ständig die Bremse? Das awr der Test bei dem es bei der Avid Juicy Brüche des Bremskolbens gegeben hat(wahrscheinlich durch Wärmespannungen). Wenn ihr so abfahrt solltet Ihr eine andere Bremse benutzen. Wenn nicht würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen.
Kaputttesten kann man alles (und ich weis wovon ich spreche)

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## rumblefish (15. Dezember 2005)

yuexel99 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man schnell bergab unterwegs ist, ist es auch nicht einfach, das Bike nur mit der Hinterbremse zum stehen zu bringen.



Das ist schon klar das es nicht einfach ist. Aber wenn Du schnell bergab unterwegs bist, fährst Du bestimmt auch nicht mit halb zugezogener Bremse (siehe Holländertest)   . 

Wie war das noch gleich: "*Ich bremse nur zum*  :kotz:  "  
 

cheers 
Rumble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (15. Dezember 2005)

passt zwar nicht wirklich rein, zeigt aber ganz gut, was redakteure noch so alles machen ausser bremsen schlechte noten zu geben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=196997


----------



## rumblefish (16. Dezember 2005)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> passt zwar nicht wirklich rein, zeigt aber ganz gut, was redakteure noch so alles machen ausser bremsen schlechte noten zu geben.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=196997



Ich finde so etwas passt auch mal hier rein. Du kannst eigentlich nur noch  ,  wenn Du so manche "Test" in den einschlägigen Magazinen liest. War doch letztens auch der MB Dauertest des ES7 und ES8, wo ein "sehr erfahrener" Redakteur (der kürzlich leider verstorben ist) schrieb das maximal 2.3er Reifen in den Hinterbau passen. Hätte er sich mal die Serienbereifung des über tausende km unter seinem Hintern befindlichen Testbikes (ES8) angeschaut, hätte er einen 2.35er Fat Albert gefunden - und der baut bekanntlich nicht grade schmal  . Und nach solchen professionellen Tests kaufen sich viele Leute ein Bike   . 

Zum eigentlichen Thema zurück. In der aktuellen MB wurde die Avid Juicy mit "Gut" bewertet. Ich habe den Test gestern nur überflogen, aber wenn ich das richtig gelesen hatte, waren da nur Abzüge wegen hohen Belagverschleiss.

Toll fand ich auch den Kasten auf Seite 40 mit der Anleitung vom Bikeprofi: "Wie bremse ich richtig". Darin auch noch die fettgedruckte Aussage das der "Tod jeder Bremse das schleifenlassen der Beläge ist". Ach nee, wer hätte das gedacht


----------



## Wuudi (16. Dezember 2005)

Und irgendwie glaube ich dem Test der MB mehr.

Denn die Juicy hat ein ehrliches Gut bekommen. In anbetracht der "brutalen" Werbebeilage von SRAM hätte mindestens ein Sehr Gut ausserschauen müssen, würden Sie die Testnote nach Werbeinseraten beeinflussen.

Also glaube ich, dass das Gut ehrlich war und nur bei der 203er ein hoher Belagverschleiss war. Sch*** auf die Bike


----------



## Niederbayer (16. Dezember 2005)

Ihr habt ja recht. Test hin oder her. Auch wenn die Juicy, so unwahrscheinlich es auch sein mag, ausfällt
muss man ja nicht gleich sterben  war auch von mir nicht so gemeint. Es wäre halt nur im Schadenfall recht ärgerlich und gerade wenn man vielleicht gerade während einer längeren Tour, z.B. Alpencross, sich um Ersatzteile kümmern muss.


----------



## rumblefish (16. Dezember 2005)

Niederbayer schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt ja recht. Test hin oder her. Auch wenn die Juicy, so unwahrscheinlich es auch sein mag, ausfällt
> muss man ja nicht gleich sterben  war auch von mir nicht so gemeint. Es wäre halt nur im Schadenfall recht ärgerlich und gerade wenn man vielleicht gerade während einer längeren Tour, z.B. Alpencross, sich um Ersatzteile kümmern muss.



 geht doch   

Immer ärgerlich wenn Dir grade auf langer Tour was ausfällt. Aber wahrscheinlich werden das dann eher mal abgebrochene Bremshebel oder kaputte Speichen sein als die Juicy   . 

Und sollte das tatsächlich mal was grösserers sein,würde ich auf die Kulanz von Canyon einfach mal vertrauen .

 Rumble


----------



## Niederbayer (16. Dezember 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> geht doch
> 
> Immer ärgerlich wenn Dir grade auf langer Tour was ausfällt. Aber wahrscheinlich werden das dann eher mal abgebrochene Bremshebel oder kaputte Speichen sein als die Juicy   .
> 
> ...


Wie??? 
Geht doch.

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung das die Juicy im Vergleich zu den anderen Testkandidaten schlechter ist.
Die Tests und Artikeln in den Zeitschriften sind sicher nicht immer fehlerfrei und sicher nicht immer repräsentativ genauso wie Meinungen und Erfahrungen, die in diversen Foren kundgetan werden.
Ich denke jeder sollte seine eigenen Schlüsse aus den unterschiedlichen Informationsquellen ziehen und konträre Schlussfolgerungen entweder mit Fakten zu widerlegen oder lieber seine Meinung für sich zu behalten.


----------



## schappi (16. Dezember 2005)

Niederbayer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie???
> Geht doch.
> 
> Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung das die Juicy im Vergleich zu den anderen Testkandidaten schlechter ist.
> ...



@ niederbayer,
ohne dir zu nahetreten zu wollen (und ohne hier jemanden zu werten)- könnte es sein, daß Du im öffentlichen Dienst arbeitest?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## yuexel99 (16. Dezember 2005)

> Toll fand ich auch den Kasten auf Seite 40 mit der Anleitung vom Bikeprofi: "Wie bremse ich richtig". Darin auch noch die fettgedruckte Aussage das der "Tod jeder Bremse das schleifenlassen der Beläge ist". Ach nee, wer hätte das gedacht



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht: Genau so hab ichs bei meiner ersten Scheibenbremse gemacht. Zum Glück hat mich jemand darauf hingewiesen, bevor die erste wirklich lange Abfahrt mit den Bremsen kam.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Dezember 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> .... auf einen Parkplatz bleibt stehen und *dabei mit dem Fuss auf der Bremse*. Voller Kontakt zw. Belägen und Scheibe und jetzt passiert das Ungeheure....


Die Sinnhaftigkeits dessen kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen -- was soll das bringen?
Dass sich dann die volle Hitze überträgt ist klar -- na und? Was hat das für eine Relevanz für's FAHREN?






			
				schappi schrieb:
			
		

> könnte es sein, daß Du im öffentlichen Dienst arbeitest?


A bissl sachlicher könntest schon bleiben, findest nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. Dezember 2005)

@ Flo
ich habe nur beschrieben wie der "Holländertest" durchgeführt wird.
Das ist ein Missbrauchtest der den "dümmsten anzunehmenden Autofahrer" simuliert.
Faktum ist, daß die höchsten Temperaturen in der Bremsanlage direkt nach dem Anhalten nach der Abfahrt auftreten und das ich das noch steigern kann wenn ich die Beläge an die Scheibe anlege.

Hintergrund dieses schon recht alten Tests (in der Automobilindústrie) ist wirklich das früher Holländer die das erste Mal einen echten Pass runter gefahren sind dauernd auf der Bremse gestanden haben (besonders mit Automatikgetriebe) und sich dabei vor Angst beinahe in die Hose gemacht haben. Wenn sie dann unten wahren haben sie bei der ersten besten Gelegenheit angehalten um sich zu erleichtern. Da ist es dann zu Überhitzungen der Bremsanlage mit Kompettausfällen gekommen
So ist der Test entstanden. Du kannst es dir vieleicht schlecht vorstellen, aber es gab in Holland Leute die vorher noch nie auf einer Erhebung die höher als 100m war gewesen sind. Woher sollen die gelernt haben bergrunter zu fahren?

Gruß
aus der norddeutschen Tiefebene
Schappi


----------



## rumblefish (16. Dezember 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sinnhaftigkeits dessen kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen -- was soll das bringen?
> Dass sich dann die volle Hitze überträgt ist klar -- na und? Was hat das für eine Relevanz für's FAHREN?



Na ganz einfach, Bremsen die mutwillig zum Überhitzen gebracht werden bremsen einfach sch...... !   

Plädiere für Veröffentlichung der IQ's von   Redakteuren die auf solche Ideen kommen. Tippe auf unter 60 - den Bereich bei denen ein Borstenvieh anfängt zu grunzen   *ganzschellvormodsindeckunggeh*

@schappi 
Pfui, so was fragt man doch nicht


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Dezember 2005)

@schappi:

Jaja, das ist mir schon klar...

Schleifende Dauerbremsung als Belastungstest ist ja nicht soo absurd -- was ich aber nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist das Auf-der-Bremse-bleiben im Stillstand.
(und genau dabei ist aufgrund der argen Überhitzung der Bremssattel ja gebrochen, oder?)


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Dezember 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Na ganz einfach, Bremsen die mutwillig zum Überhitzen gebracht werden bremsen einfach sch...... !



Nein, Bremsen an die Belastungsgrenze zu bringen halte ich sogar für sehr sinnvoll -- wie soll man sonst die Standhaftigkeit vergleichen?
Die Durchführung DIESES Tests ist aber ev. eher fragwürdig...


----------



## griesschnitte (16. Dezember 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie dann unten wahren haben sie bei der ersten besten Gelegenheit angehalten um sich zu erleichtern. Da ist es dann zu Überhitzungen der Bremsanlage mit Kompettausfällen gekommen



was lernen wir daraus.
nach einer furchteinflößenden bergabfahrt mit angezogener bremse als allererstes zu kühlungszwecken gegen die bremskolben pinkeln


----------



## rumblefish (16. Dezember 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hintergrund dieses schon recht alten Tests (in der Automobilindústrie) ist wirklich das früher Holländer die das erste Mal einen echten Pass runter gefahren sind dauernd auf der Bremse gestanden haben (besonders mit Automatikgetriebe) und sich dabei vor Angst beinahe in die Hose gemacht haben. Wenn sie dann unten wahren haben sie bei der ersten besten Gelegenheit angehalten um sich zu erleichtern. Da ist es dann zu Überhitzungen der Bremsanlage mit Kompettausfällen gekommen
> So ist der Test entstanden. Du kannst es dir vieleicht schlecht vorstellen, aber es gab in Holland Leute die vorher noch nie auf einer Erhebung die höher als 100m war gewesen sind. Woher sollen die gelernt haben bergrunter zu fahren?



Auf Maui/Hawaii darfst Du deswegen nicht mehr mit Mietwagen auf den über 3000 Meter hohen Haleakala Vulkan fahren. Da führt eine Serpentienenstrasse herrauf und es sind in der Vergangenheit zig Unfälle wegen überhitzter Bremsen passiert. Weil die Leute einfach zu doof waren auch bei Automatikfahrzeugen mal einen Gang runter zu schalten, bzw richtig zu bremsen. 

Aber um ein Bike DAB   sicher zu machen bedarf es schon einer echt dicken Bremse. Und dann wird wieder rumgeheult warum die Bikes soooo schwer sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (16. Dezember 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, Bremsen an die Belastungsgrenze zu bringen halte ich sogar für sehr sinnvoll -- wie soll man sonst die Standhaftigkeit vergleichen?
> Die Durchführung DIESES Tests ist aber ev. eher fragwürdig...



OK, das unterschreib ich so


----------



## schappi (16. Dezember 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> @schappi:
> 
> Jaja, das ist mir schon klar...
> 
> ...



@ Flo,
Der Sattel ist nicht gebrochen. Der Kolben ist gebrochen und zwar den Bildern nach zu urteilen rundführend was darauf schließen lässt das er an der grenze zum Zylinder gebrochen ist. Der Teil der raussteht dehnt sich stärker als der Teil der im Zylinder des Bremssattels steckt und dann kann es zum Bruch kommen.

Aber Das passiert nicht während der Fahrt sondern mit überhitzen Bremsscheiben im Stand mit gezogener Bremse ohne kühlenden Fahrtwind.

(Fahren Holländer auch Moutainbike?)

Gruß
SChappi


----------



## sebot.rlp (17. Dezember 2005)

Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen der Juicy 7 und der Juicy Carbon. Die Carbon hat einen Carbonheben und was ist bei der Carbon noch anders?


----------



## sebot.rlp (17. Dezember 2005)

Hey Staabi,

wieso stattet ihr die RC Modelle mit ner Magura Marta und die XC mit ner Avid aus? Wieso habt ihr nicht an die XC Modelle eine Marta dran montiert?
Nur mal eine Frage aus Interesse, denn ich finde die Avid Bremsen sehr geil, trotz des "miserrablen" Bike-Tests. 

Der Test ist meiner Meinung nach völlig unrepräsentativ, da die Bremsungen auf Asphalt durchgeführt wurden. Wir doch sind schließlich Mountainbiker und keine Rennradfahrer. Und da bewegt man sich zu 90-95% auf keinem Asphalt!

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Dezember 2005)

sebot.rlp schrieb:
			
		

> Der Test ist meiner Meinung nach völlig unrepräsentativ, da die Bremsungen auf Asphalt durchgeführt wurden. Wir doch sind schließlich Mountainbiker und keine Rennradfahrer. Und da bewegt man sich zu 90-95% auf keinem Asphalt!



    
Ob unterm Reifen Asphalt/Wiese/Schotter oder sonst was ist, dürfte der Bremse aber wohl vollkommen egal sein............


----------



## sebot.rlp (17. Dezember 2005)

Ne, denn auf einem Untergrund mit bestmöglichem Grip (Asphalt) wird die Bremskraft und damit die Temperatur maximal. Auf losem Untergrund blockiert das Rad zu früh, das belastet die Stopper nicht so wie auf Asphalt.

Aber mal eine andere Frage. Was ist außer dem Carbonheben anders bei der Juicy Carbon im Gegensatz zu der Seven.
Was ich auch noch komisch finde, ist das in der BIKE steht, das die Seven 286 EUR/Stück kostet und die Carbon 269 EUR/Stück.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## hans7 (17. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

ich glaube es ist wirklich nur der Hebel der anders ist!


----------



## sebot.rlp (17. Dezember 2005)

Was denn noch, weil ich meine mal gehört zu haben, das die Bremsanlage identisch ist.


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Dezember 2005)

sebot.rlp schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, denn auf einem Untergrund mit bestmöglichem Grip (Asphalt) wird die Bremskraft und damit die Temperatur maximal. Auf losem Untergrund blockiert das Rad zu früh, das belastet die Stopper nicht so wie auf Asphalt.



Na und? Es geht bei einem Standfestigkeitstest ja darum, die Bremse an ihre Grenzen zu bringen. 

Nebenbei: auch auf Schotter/Wiese bringt man Scheibenbremsen (180/160) an ihre absolute Grenzen -- fahr mal eine lange Skipiste im Sommer aggressiv/schnell runter und du wirst wissen, was ich meine...


----------



## Niederbayer (19. Dezember 2005)

sebot.rlp schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn noch, weil ich meine mal gehört zu haben, das die Bremsanlage identisch ist.



Zitat von Staabi:
............Juicy Carbon ist mit diesen beiden (Juicy 5 und 7) bis auf den Carbonbremshebel und die Verstellknöpfe identisch. Technisch völlig gleich.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillbremser (1. Januar 2006)

Wünsche als Neuling allen ein schönes neues Jahr, viele schöne Trails usw...

Derzeit trage ich mich mit dem Gedanken mir ein neues Fully zuzulegen (Canyon). Habe auch die Bremsentests gelesen und war sehr erstaunt über die Stellungnahme des Pressesprechers von Avid. Zumindest die Ankündigung einer Überprüfung des defekten Kolbens hätte ich mir erhofft (ein Zeichen des Herstellers, dass man sich diesem Problem annimmt und es löst). Der Beweis könnte in einem Nachtest erbracht werden.

Ich kann mir jedenfalls vorstellen, dass ich auch einmal die Silvretta - Hochalpenstraße sauschnell runterfahre und die werden mit Sicherheit nicht wegen mir oder meiner Bremse die Strasse schottern und die Kurven wegmachen ;-). Nur soviel zu Realitätsverlusten bei Tests...

Und noch was zu Sprüchen wie "Angst um sein Leben haben": Ich bin auf Canyon gekommen, weil die im Test sehr gut und besser abgeschnitten haben. Beim Radkauf legt doch nahezu jeder der sich informiert Wert auf bestmögliche Testergebnisse (sonst gäbe es ja die ganzen Tests nicht). Ich gehöre jedenfalls auch dazu und kaufe nicht einfach etwas was gut aussieht. Also sollte es doch für Canyon kein Problem sein (auch gegen einen Aufpreis) eine Magura zu montieren (ohne dass der Kunde die Bremse selbst beschaffen, und die Avid anschließend verkaufen muss). Dies auch vor dem Hintergrund, dass Canyon beim RC9 Magura einbaut. 


Schöne Grüsse an Euch alle von meiner rotglühenden Bremsscheibe. Oder kann man mein Problem in einem persönlichenGespräch in Koblenz besser lösen???


----------



## schappi (1. Januar 2006)

wenn Du in die Januarausgabe der Mountain Bike schaust
Da ist die Avid Juicy Carbon getestet worden und hatte keine Probleme und mit Gut abgeschnitten.
Ich glaube nicht, das der Holländer Test der Bike auf Mountain Bike Bremsen übertragbar ist.
Oder bretterst Du die Passstrasse runter und bleibst dann unten sofort mit angezogener Bremse stehen?
Wenn du das machst solltest du besser eine andere Bremse wählen.
Frohes Neues Jahr
Schappi


----------



## uphillbremser (1. Januar 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Du in die Januarausgabe der Mountain Bike schaust
> Da ist die Avid Juicy Carbon getestet worden und hatte keine Probleme und mit Gut abgeschnitten.
> Ich glaube nicht, das der Holländer Test der Bike auf Mountain Bike Bremsen übertragbar ist.
> Oder bretterst Du die Passstrasse runter und bleibst dann unten sofort mit angezogener Bremse stehen?
> ...



Danke Schappi, werde wenn ich das nächste Mal in Ko bin bei Euch vorbeischauen. Ich glaube da lässt es sich besser darüber unterhalten.


----------



## Niederbayer (1. Januar 2006)

Hi schappi,

kann es sein das Du bei Canyon beschäftigt bist?
Uphillbremser hat da so eine Bemerkung gemacht das er bei euch in Ko vorbeischauen will.
Sollte es denn so sein, bist Du in meinem Augen mit Deinem ständigen überheblichen dumm dahergerede für Canyon geschäftsschädigend und solltest entlassen werden.


----------



## fsr_rider (1. Januar 2006)

Der Holländer test hat mit der Praxis gar nichts zu tun, weil da nach dem Ende der Fahrt noch minutenlang gebremst während das Bike nur noch steht. Einfach um die Beläge, bremsflüssigkeit,... heiss zu machen.

Der Test in der MB war dafür zu lasch, 20 Vollbremsungen aus Temp 40 - ein Witz,w enn eine Bremse das nicht schafft! Die wären besser mal die ganze Asphaltstrasse vom Altissimo volle Kanne runter nach Torbole gefahren (so was sollte ein Tourenfully abkönnen): Das sind einiges über 1000 Hm, recht steil (über 10%) mittellange Graden, dann enge Kurven. Volle Kanne heisst: Sprint auf der Graden, dann vor der Kurve voll in die Eisen (also fast ausschliesslich vorne, da das HR dann fast abheben muss, vielleicht 5 - 10% noch hinten), dann wieder Sprint,... Ich kenn die Strasse recht gut, die Kurven gehn oft nur mit 30 (es können Autos entgegenkommen), auf der Grade kriegst du das Rad locker bis 60 oder 70 rauf. Eine solche Bremsung ist doppelt so hart wie von 40 auf 0 (die Energie wächst ja quadratisch mit der Geschwindigkeit). Dann warten da 50 oder mehr solche Bremsungen bei einem 80kg Fahrer (das ist ein durchschnittlicher Fahrer mit einem kleinen Tagesrucksack, also nichst Extremes) - wetten, das hätte keine 160er Scheibe vorne geschafft? Dieser Test wäre höchst aufschlussreich gewesen, zumal eben eine asphaltierte, steile Strasse wirklich mal im Tourenalltag vorkommen kann!


----------



## Staabi (1. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Schappi ist nicht bei Canyon beschäftigt. Ich denke eher, das Uphillbremser ihn schlicht mit mir verwechselt hat. Staabi und Schappi klingt ja auch recht ähnlich. Deister ist übrigens so gar nicht in der Nähe von Koblenz.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## thory (2. Januar 2006)

uphillbremser schrieb:
			
		

> .... sollte es doch für Canyon kein Problem sein (auch gegen einen Aufpreis) eine Magura zu montieren (ohne dass der Kunde die Bremse selbst beschaffen, und die Avid anschließend verkaufen muss)......



Hm, ich denke Canyon verbaut Avid weniger aus technischen als vielmehr aus betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründen: Avid wird einfach das beste Angebot pro Bremse gemacht haben, bei einer garantierten Abnahme von x tausend Stück.
Die Avid Juicy Bremsen gibts bei Bike Discount eh seit Monaten für 50% Listenpreis, d.h. die scheinen die Ware agressiv abzugeben, um Marktanteile zu gewinnen. Deshalb ist Canyon gezwungen die zugesagten und bestellten Bremsen (wie auch alle anderen Teile) nun auch zu verticken. Es ist nachvollziehbar, dass Canyon Preise nur durch  harte Verhandlungen mit den Zulieferungen und scharfe Preiskalkulationen zu erzielen sind. Daraus folgen aber Lieferbindungen und deshalb bekommst Du zu jedem Canyon Bike Deine Avid Bremse - ob Du willst oder nicht.

Ich vermute, dass der Bike Test Canyon (und auch andere Hersteller) in eine blöde Situation gebracht hat: die Teile sind geordert, die müssen mit den 2006er Modellen verkauft werden, aber die Qualitätszweifel sind nunmal da. Ich selbst schleiche um das Torque 2. Aufgrund des gedachten Einsatzzweckes und meine persönlichen Maße (192cm / 90kg) mache ich mir sehr wohl Gedanken um die Bremse. Denn sollte die Avid tatsächlich nicht die hinreichende Standfestigkeit bringen (und diese Zweifel werden auch durch den Test der MB nicht zerstreut) dann würde das Nachrüsten auf eine andere Bremse mit ca 600 den Preisvorteil eines Canyons zunichte machen.


----------



## uphillbremser (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo Niederbayer, hallo Tory,
ich war der Meihnung, das Forum wÃ¼rde wie im Eingang beschrieben von Mitarbeitern der Herstellerfirmen betreut werden. Sorry, wenn ich jemanden in ein falsches Licht gerÃ¼ckt habe.

Thory, dir muss ich absolut recht geben und mÃ¶chte gerne noch auf Folgendes hinweisen: Ich habe mir beide Testberichte genau angeschaut. Zwar hat die Avid in einem Test mit gut abgeschnitten, aber verkauft Canyon nicht "sehr gute RÃ¤der" mit den besten Parts(zumindest in der Preisklasse ab 2.500,-- â¬)??? Es waren in beiden Tests Bremsen, die wesenlich besser (sehr gut) abgeschnitten haben und die Canyon bei einigen Modellen auch einbaut. Ich glaube jedenfalls, dass bei einigen Zeitschriften die Testergebnisse zukÃ¼nftig auch durch die verbauten Bremsen beeinfluÃt werden mÃ¼ssen (um glaubwÃ¼rdig zu bleiben). Einen Vorwurf mache ich Avid (sram), da der Laden die Sache komplett falsch angeht und mit Ignoranz glÃ¤nzt (bis wirklich mal was passiert)... Es kann dach nicht so schwer sein, die Kolben aus einem anderen Material zu machen und im Werk auszuwechseln.

Ich war auf der Internetseite von Avid. Das Problem ist scheinbar noch nicht zur Zentrale vorgedrungen. Offensichtlich ist der deutsche Markt doch etwas zu klein um erhÃ¶hrt zu werden.


... Ich bin jedenfalls immer gerne selbst fÃ¼r meine AbflÃ¼ge verantwortlich. Hat also absolut nichts mit Angst zu tun. FÃ¼r mich steht jedenfalls fest: An meinem neuen Fully wird keine Avid angebaut!!! Und ich bezahle auch keine Avid. Lieber gehe ich mir in den Wald ein Bike schnitzen.

uphillbremser


----------



## mr.ill (2. Januar 2006)

tschuldigung aber das kanns doch nicht sein oder???
habts nix anderes zu tun?

ich verfolge diesen beitrag nun schon etwas länger und bis jetzt hab ichs immer sehr amüsant gefunden aber irgendwann muß schluss sein!!!

es brechen sattelstangen, sattelgestänge, lenker, vorbauten, rahmen, speichen reissen etc. etc.

all das kann passieren und unter umständen kann alles durch blöden zufall zu verletzungen und stürzen führen.

wenn jetzt irgendwer wegen diesem blöden übertriebene bremsentest meint da lauert versteckte gefahr dann soll er sich die obrige liste anschauen, vielleicht fortsetzen und sich fragen ob er überhaupt noch auf sein fahrrad aufsteigen soll?


@uphillbremser und co.
is ned bös gmeint aber gehts lieber biken anstatt zu labern!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (2. Januar 2006)

mr.ill schrieb:
			
		

> wenn jetzt irgendwer wegen diesem blöden übertriebene bremsentest meint da lauert versteckte gefahr dann soll er sich die obrige liste anschauen, vielleicht fortsetzen und sich fragen ob er überhaupt noch auf sein fahrrad aufsteigen soll?
> 
> @uphillbremser und co.
> is ned bös gmeint aber gehts lieber biken anstatt zu labern!!



100% konform  

 Rumble


----------



## Wuudi (2. Januar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> 100% konform



auch von meiner Seite 100% ACK !


...schliesslich verbaut nicht nur Canyon die Avid Bremsen......


----------



## fsr_rider (2. Januar 2006)

Genau: Wäre nur wichtig zu wissen, wann die Bremse beim Biketest ausgefallen ist. Wenn die Kolben schon beim Bremsen während der Testfahrt bergab gebrochen sind, dann hat Avid ein Problem, dann muss was geändert werden.

Wenn die erst beim minutenlangen Drücken der Bremse im Stand nach hoher Belastung (eben der Holländertest) passiert sind: Wen intressiert das? Drückt ihr bei eurem Bike nach einer Abfahrt im Stand jemals noch minutenlang auf der Bremse rum? Nicht wirklich, oder? Wenn der Kolben erst dabei gebrochen ist, dann kann man das doch getrost ignorieren. Und eines ist klar: Dieser Holländertest wird ja nur gemacht, die Brems-Zange (also auch den Kolben) und Bremsflüssigkeit noch heisser zu machen, als sie es beim Bremsen zuvor wurden. Wäre ja immerhin denkbar, dass der wegen dieser Überhitzung den Riss bekam.


----------



## uphillbremser (2. Januar 2006)

mr.ill schrieb:
			
		

> tschuldigung aber das kanns doch nicht sein oder???
> habts nix anderes zu tun?
> 
> ich verfolge diesen beitrag nun schon etwas länger und bis jetzt hab ichs immer sehr amüsant gefunden aber irgendwann muß schluss sein!!!
> ...


Danke für den Tip, war aber heute schon von 5-6 Uhr biken... Dann zur Arbeit... ,wenn man sich aber die Beobachterzahlen ansieht, scheint die ganze Diskussion doch etlichen Leuten zu gefallen...alle anderen dürfen raus aus dem Forum... war auch nicht bös gmeint. Wir versuchen doch nur bei Canyon unser   Dreambike zusammenzustellen (ohne Mehrkosten für Avid).
uphillbremser


----------



## rumblefish (2. Januar 2006)

uphillbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Wir versuchen doch nur bei Canyon unser   Treambike zusammenzustellen (ohne Mehrkosten für Avid).
> uphillbremser



Also wenn IHR  Euer Dreambike "zusammenstellen" wollt, dann wäre der Händler um die Ecke wohl eher der richtige Ansprechpartner. Canyon ist für vieles bekannt, aber nicht grade für individuelle Ausstattungswünsche der Kunden.    

Anders ausgedrückt: Wenn's Euch net passt, dann kauft halt woanders und  net rum hier.  

 Rumble


----------



## schappi (2. Januar 2006)

Niederbayer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi schappi,
> 
> kann es sein das Du bei Canyon beschäftigt bist?
> Uphillbremser hat da so eine Bemerkung gemacht das er bei euch in Ko vorbeischauen will.
> Sollte es denn so sein, bist Du in meinem Augen mit Deinem ständigen überheblichen dumm dahergerede für Canyon geschäftsschädigend und solltest entlassen werden.



Mein lieber Niederbayer,

Ich möchte mit aller Deutlichkeit klarstellen, daß ich nicht für Canyon arbeite!
Der Deister ist der erste Berg des Weserberglandes im Süden von Hannover und damit weit weg von Koblenz.
Da ich nicht für Canyon arbeite, muss ich mich auch keine diplomatischen Redewendungen einfallen lassen und kann darum auch einmal etwas zynisch sein wenn mir danach ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (2. Januar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Anders ausgedrückt: Wenn's Euch net passt, dann kauft halt woanders und  net rum hier.



*Sorry, aber in diesem Forum hier darf jeder seine Meinung äußern. Und wenn jemand Zweifel wegen einer Avid Bremse hat, dann darf er das hier auch kundtun.* Wenn Du Angst hast, dass dir hier jemand dein schon bestelltes Bike schlecht macht und du dir deswegen ins Hemd machst, dann schaut halt nicht mehr ins Forum !

Sorry, für den Tonfall, aber wie hier manche Leute auftreten ist wirklich schon das allerletzte. Naja Canyon wirds freuen, dass es solche Leute gibt die kostenlos ihr Produkt empfehlen, obwohl sie noch gar nicht gefahren sind.

Achja, ich fahr eine Avid Bremse an meinem Bike und deshalb lese ich trotzdem gerne was andere darüber meinen (auch negative Sachen).


----------



## sebot.rlp (2. Januar 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> *Sorry, aber in diesem Forum hier darf jeder seine Meinung äußern. Und wenn jemand Zweifel wegen einer Avid Bremse hat, dann darf er das hier auch kundtun.* Wenn Du Angst hast, dass dir hier jemand dein schon bestelltes Bike schlecht macht und du dir deswegen ins Hemd machst, dann schaut halt nicht mehr ins Forum !
> 
> Sorry, für den Tonfall, aber wie hier manche Leute auftreten ist wirklich schon das allerletzte. Naja Canyon wirds freuen, dass es solche Leute gibt die kostenlos ihr Produkt empfehlen, obwohl sie noch gar nicht gefahren sind.
> 
> Achja, ich fahr eine Avid Bremse an meinem Bike und deshalb lese ich trotzdem gerne was andere darüber meinen (auch negative Sachen).



Ich gebe dir da zu 100% Recht . Ich selbst habe ein XC8 mit der Juicy Carbon bestellt, weil ich auf diese Bremse vertraue. Die Bremse ist einfach genial, besonders lässt sich diese super gut dosieren. 

BIKE Test hin oder her, denn ich glaube der Kolbenbruch ist erst nach der Fahrt passiert, als die Bremsen noch minutenlang gedrückt wurden sind. Denn wenn es während der Fahrt passiert wäre, dann würde jetzt ein BIKE Testfahrer im Krankenhaus liegen. 
Außerdem fahren diese Bremse auch Profis und sind sehr zufrieden damit. 

Und nur wegen eines übertriebenen Test in einer Zeitschrift, nochmal extra eine neue Bremse zu dem Bike dazuzubestellen, finde ich lächerlich 

Wenn Canyon diese Bremse als schlecht angesehen hätte, dann hätten sie die überhaupt nicht verbaut !

Wir können ja unsere Erfahrungen zu den Avid Bremsen in diesem Forum posten, dann werden wir sehen, ob jemals ein Kolben brechen wird und außerdem wurde in der BIKE die Juicy seven mit "gut" bewertet. Komisch oder?, denn Juicy seven und carbon haben die selbe Bremsanlage, nur der Bremsgriff unterscheidet die beiden !

Möchte mit dem Beitrag keinen angreifen, sondern nur deutlich machen, das ihr den Bremsen von Avid vertrauen kann und kauft euch ein Canyon Bike. Die sind einfach nur SPITZE  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## rumblefish (2. Januar 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> *Sorry, aber in diesem Forum hier darf jeder seine Meinung äußern. * Wenn Du Angst hast, dass dir hier jemand dein schon bestelltes Bike schlecht macht und du dir deswegen ins Hemd machst, dann schaut halt nicht mehr ins Forum !



@cos75

1.) Genau, jeder darf hier seine Meinung kundtun. Das habe ich gemacht und gesagt er soll hier nicht so rum . Schlicht und einfach meine Meinung !!

2.) Wenn man keine Ahnung hat dann einfach mal die ........ halten. Wenn Du unter mein Benutzerbild geschaut hättest dann wüsstest das ich zur "2005er Gang" gehöre und seit April mit einem ES7 unterwegs bin. Da sind übrigens die Louise FR montiert  . Daher weiss ich sehr wohl was ich vom Produkt Canyon zu halten habe - ich glaube DU aber weniger ! .

cheers
Rumble


----------



## uphillbremser (2. Januar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @cos75
> 
> 1.) Genau, jeder darf hier seine Meinung kundtun. Das habe ich gemacht und gesagt er soll hier nicht so rum . Schlicht und einfach meine Meinung !!
> 
> ...


Ausser dir hat hier noch keiner Tränen über diese schrecklichen Ansichten einiger (noch nicht) "grenzenlos Canyon/Avid liebender" Bremsenmörder vergossen.
Immerhin sind auch einige qualifizierte Kommentare von *Avid Fahrern* aufgetaucht. Danke dafür...
War auch nicht bös gemeint. ehrlich.
uphillbremser...der anfängt Avid zu lieben.


----------



## cos75 (2. Januar 2006)

Sorry, wollte jetzt eigentlich nix mehr dazu schreiben, aber kanns mir einfach ned verkeifen  



			
				rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @cos75
> 2.) Wenn man keine Ahnung hat dann einfach mal die ........ halten.


Mach ich ab jetzt, sonst holt mich bestimmt deine "Gang"  


> Wenn Du unter mein Benutzerbild geschaut hättest dann wüsstest das ich zur "2005er Gang" gehöre und seit April mit einem ES7 unterwegs bin. Da sind übrigens die Louise FR montiert  . Daher weiss ich sehr wohl was ich vom Produkt Canyon zu halten habe - ich glaube DU aber weniger ! .


Asche auf mein Haupt, ich hätte ja nie gedacht, dass jemand der ein Canyon Bike mit Louise besitzt, hier eine Avid Bremse verteidigt, die er noch nie gefahren hat. In diesem Fall sind deine "qualifizierten" Kommentare hier genauso überflüssig.


----------



## uphillbremser (2. Januar 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, wollte jetzt eigentlich nix mehr dazu schreiben, aber kanns mir einfach ned verkeifen
> 
> 
> Mach ich ab jetzt, sonst holt mich bestimmt deine "Gang"
> ...


Hallo cos75, ich finde Deine Anwesenheit hier super. Leute wie Du können hier überzeugen. Bei manchen hab ich mittlerweile das Gefühl, dass sie für jede beendete Diskussion das bestellte Bike günstiger bekommen  ;-)

Gruß uphillbremser... bremst derzeit mit Shimano... quiiiiiiiietsch


----------



## rumblefish (2. Januar 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, wollte jetzt eigentlich nix mehr dazu schreiben, aber kanns mir einfach ned verkeifen



dito, muss wohl Vollmond sein  



			
				cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Asche auf mein Haupt, ich hätte ja nie gedacht, dass jemand der ein Canyon Bike mit Louise besitzt, hier eine Avid Bremse verteidigt, die er noch nie gefahren hat. In diesem Fall sind deine "qualifizierten" Kommentare hier genauso überflüssig.



Zeig mir bitte auch nur einen Komentar von mir in dem ich die Avid "verteidigt" habe, ich bin danach sofort still und entschuldige mich bei Dir  

Und dann aber Schluss mit dem Mist hier, jedenfalls von meiner Seite aus. 


 Rumble


----------



## cos75 (2. Januar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Zeig mir bitte auch nur einen Komentar von mir in dem ich die Avid "verteidigt" habe, ich bin danach sofort still und entschuldige mich bei Dir



Ich erklärs Dir, aber nur in diesem Thread hier.  Ansonsten ist das Thema hier für mich erledigt.


----------



## rumblefish (3. Januar 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erklärs Dir, aber nur in diesem Thread hier.  Ansonsten ist das Thema hier für mich erledigt.



Der "Fred" spricht für sich ! 

Jedenfalls ist es besser, ein eckiges Etwas zu sein als ein rundes Nichts.

Rumbe grüsst aus LA und riggt den Kite auf


----------



## pefro (3. Januar 2006)

Hi,

rumblefish, cos75, uphillbremser, usw.. schaltet doch mal nen Gang runter - früher war MTB-News noch für ne gute Diskussionskultur bekannt  

Was für mich unterm Strich stehen bleibt - so Unsinnig der Holländer Test vielleicht auf sein mag - ist, das ihn anscheinend alle Bremsen unbeschadet überstanden haben, nur eben die Avid nicht - das regt doch zumindest zum Nachdenken an.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (3. Januar 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> rumblefish, cos75, uphillbremser, usw.. schaltet doch mal nen Gang runter - früher war MTB-News noch für ne gute Diskussionskultur bekannt
> 
> ...



Nachdenken ist in der Tat immer gut. Nur irgendwann muss man auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Diskussionen hin oder her, übertreiben wir es im heutigen Internetzeitalter nicht zu sehr .

Vor nichtmal 3 Jahren kachelte ich die gleichen Pisten wie heuer mit einem 08/15 Hardtail runter und hatte minimum das gleiche  drauf wie jetzt. Ausstattung des Bikes: Rahmen: irgendwas aus Aluminium, Bremsen: Shimano STX-RC V-Brakes BJ/97, Gabel: Rox-Shox Judy XC, etwa 97er Modell, schätze mal um die 70mm Federweg, wenn überhaupt. Reifen: Conti Protection 2.1, die ich nach jeder 2. Abfahrt wieder flicken durfte . Ich stell mir grad mal das Gesicht meines örtlichen Dealers vor, wenn ich gefragt hätte wie es mit Produkthaftung mit der Bremse aussieht, wenn die versagt     

Und den ganzen Kanonendale, Schrott, usw, ...... , bikern bin ich damit Downhill locker um die Ohren gefahren. Der größte Albtraum von denen war, mir ein gutes Bike unter den Arsch zu schnallen  . Dummerweise hatte ich dann noch die Kohle über für ein ES7, und das Schicksal nahm seinen Lauf. 

Da ich manchmal mit Kumpels fahre die mein Canyon Bike gerne "testen" wollen habe ich bereits einige "Leihbikes" testen können. Bremsen wie die XT, XTR, AVID  , Louise, Matra, Julie sind mir daher auch bekannt. 

Aber alles egal jetzt, bin grad in den USA und genisse das Kiten. Soll ich mal fragen was das soll, das der 16er Kite über den Quertubes zuviel overpowert 

 Rumble


----------



## uphillbremser (3. Januar 2006)

... und ich labere trotzdem weiter...
Gebe Dir vollkommen Recht pefro. Meiner Meihnung nach ist der Fehler längst analysiert (vom Hersteller) aber man scheut die Kosten einer Umrüstung der Bremsen die bereits ausgeliefert wurden. Wenn Marktanteile eine übergeordnete Rolle spielen wird von Unternehmen der Preis niedrig angesetzt. Also muß man irgendwo sparen um weiterhin wirtschaftlich zu arbeiten. Gebe auch zu bedenken, dass nach Übernahmen oft ein frischer (betriebswirtschaftlicher) Wind weht.

Und ich habe derzeit den Eindruck, dass nach dem Motto verfahren wird: Der Winter wirds schon richten. Bis die Saison (für die meisten Bikekäufer) losgeht, hat sich alles im Sand verlaufen.

Es gibt kleine und große Bikehersteller. Die Großen sparen durch riesige Produktionszahlen und leisten sich einen indirekten Vertrieb. Klar dass die (in dieser besonderen Situation) nicht flexiebel sind. Aber die "Kleineren" wo noch Rad für Rad produziert wird?

Denkt einfach mal darüber nach. Ich halte auch nichts von einem Holländertest und anschließend mit angezogener Bremse noch einen Kaffee trinken. Aber der Test gibt mir trotzdem zu denken. 

uphillbremser  ... und fährt jetzt mit seiner Lampe durch den Wald...


----------



## d_b (3. Januar 2006)

Ganz interessant finde ich das Ergebnis des Bike-Bremsentests 03/05.
Da hat die Juicy Seven (gleiches Modell) ohne Ausfall folgende Noten bekommen:

160 mm - gut
180 mm - gut
203 mm - sehrgut

aus dem Fazit: "Die Bremsleistung ist in jeder Kategorie sehr gut."

Dann frage ich mich nur welches Testergebnis nun "Richtig" ist...
Waren die Testmethoden dieses Jahr die notwendigen? oder die im letzten Jahr?
Ist mit dem neuen Test das Ergebnis von letztem Jahr automatisch falsch?


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Januar 2006)

d_b schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz interessant finde ich das Ergebnis des Bike-Bremsentests 03/05.
> Da hat die Juicy Seven (gleiches Modell) ohne Ausfall folgende Noten bekommen:
> 
> 160 mm - gut
> ...



d_b, du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht, das habe ich mich vor geraumer Zeit auch schon gefragt. Warum schneidet die Juicy seven bei dem BIKE-Test mit gut bis sehr gut ab und die Juicy carbon nicht?
Denn Juicy seven und Carbon haben die gleiche Bremsanlage. Es unterscheidet sich lediglich der Bremsgriff.

Und ich kann mit euch allen wetten, das so etwas nie bei dieser Bremse im normalen Gebrauch passieren wird!


----------



## Wuudi (3. Januar 2006)

Die Juicy Seven wurde letztes Jahr getestet.

Da kamen die noch nicht auf die super geniale Idee mit einem Holländertest die Bremsen kaputt zu machen ....


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Januar 2006)

Der Holländertest ist auch einfach nur bekloppt für Fahrräder. 
Was sagt uns das denn. Die Juicy seven wurde letztes Jahr mit gut bis sehr gut getestet, sie hat das selbe Bremssystem wie die carbon und ist bis jetzt jemals ein Kolben an der seven gebrochen?????

Nicht das ich wüsste.


----------



## schappi (3. Januar 2006)

In einem Thread im Bremsenforum ist das thema auch diskutiert worden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=197541

Es hat bisher noch niemand einen gebrochenen Bremskolben berichtet.
Die Leute die eine Avid Juicy haben äußern sich in der überwiegenden Mehrheit sehr positiv.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## pefro (3. Januar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdenken ist in der Tat immer gut. Nur irgendwann muss man auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Diskussionen hin oder her, übertreiben wir es im heutigen Internetzeitalter nicht zu sehr .
> 
> Vor nichtmal 3 Jahren kachelte.....



So, erstmal wieder durchatmen, ganz ruhig - und dann auf den Kern der Diskussion fokusieren  

Keiner bestreitet, das Du sicher ein Super Biker bist. Aber es geht hier ja nicht um die Gefährlichkeit einer Sportart im Allgemeinen. Hier gehts auch nicht um gutes oder schlechtes Material - sondern um FEHLERHAFTES. Ich bike schon seit ca. 15 Jahren - und damals wie heute hätte es mir gestunken, wenn ein Teil, das dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend verwendet wird, abraucht.

Ich habe sowas z.B. mal mit nem großen Ikea Bild erlebt bei dem ne Öse ausgerissen ist und auf unseren neuen Flachbildfernseh der drunter stand, runterrasselte - ist das nun das normale Risiko vom Bild aufhängen? Nein, es ist ein eindeutiger Produktfehler - Ikea sah das übrigens ganz ohne Anwalt genauso und mittlerweile hängt da ein neues Bild und ein neuer Fernseh steht drunter.

Kern der Diskussion ist, das es nach Möglichkeit nicht soweit kommen sollte. Denn beim Bike würde es in dem Fall wahrscheinlich niemanden mehr geben, der danach im Stande wäre noch nen neuen TV zu kaufen  

Also ich kann den Holländer Test nicht beurteilen, denke aber auch das die Tester bei der Bike nicht vollends dumm sind und sich sowas nur zum Jux austesten - und nachdem damit anscheinend keine Bremse ausser der Avid Probleme hatte, bleibt halt ein fader Beigeschmack.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Niederbayer (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin jetzt doch etwas beruhigt das nicht nur ich bezüglich der Bremse Bedenken habe. Ihr könnt mich jetzt auslachen oder als Angsthasen bezeichnen, der zu stark an seinem Leben hängt, jemand der lieber das Biken sein lassen und in der sicheren Stube bleiben soll......
Mein Konsequenz zu dem Bremsenthema ist meine Stornierung meiner Bestellung.
Die Leidtragende hier ist die Firma Canyon. Canyon kann aufgrund der frühzeitigen Bestellung bei AVID nicht mehr den Lieferanten wechseln. 
Ich hingegen kann mir einen anderen Bikehersteller aussuchen.
Ich bin mir sicher das Canyon mit der Juicy, und gerade mit der Carbon, seinen Kunden etwas Gutes anbieten wollte. Der Bremsentest kam etwas ungelegen. Das im breiten Feld der Wechsel von Magura zu AVID statt fand finde ich persönlich etwas schade (müssen wohl betriebswirtschaftliche Gründe gewesen sein).

Gruß,
der Niederbayer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (4. Januar 2006)

...sorry aber mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein ...

Dann wechsel doch den Bike-Hersteller. Du wirst feststellen, dass viele andere Hersteller (z.b. Speci) auch die Juicy verbauen. Sogar teilweise als 160mm Versionen....


----------



## Niederbayer (4. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> ...sorry aber mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein ...
> 
> Dann wechsel doch den Bike-Hersteller. Du wirst feststellen, dass viele andere Hersteller (z.b. Speci) auch die Juicy verbauen. Sogar teilweise als 160mm Versionen....



Ja Wuudi,
Du kennst Dich aus am Bikmarkt. Da gibt es Canyon und z.B. Specialized, und weiter....
Ich kann Dir auch noch ein paar Hersteller nennen die die Avid verbauen. Genauso kann ich ich Dir eine ganze Liste aufführen wo man eben auch andere Bremsen bekommt.
Schon mal das Cube Stereo angeschaut?


----------



## Wuudi (4. Januar 2006)

Ja, hab ich. Und zwar ganz genau. Leider wird das erst irgendwann Ende März ausgeliefert und mein Händler erhält auch erst dann ein Testbike. Und so einfach glauben tu ich dem neuen Cube-Federungskonzept nicht.

Und stell dir mal vor auch Cube verbaut die Avid. Man kann da zwar auf Magura wechseln, aber warum wohl verbaut Cube auch Avid ? Vielleicht weil sie auch der Meinung sind, dass die Bremse gut ist und hält ?


----------



## yuexel99 (4. Januar 2006)

Hi

Ich hab den Test gerade nicht vorliegen, aber ich kann mich erinnern, dass die Zeitschrift Mountainbike vor ca. einem Jahr einen Bremsentest hatte, bei dem die Juicy als beste Bremse abschnitt. Auch im Test der Bike vor einem Jahr schnitt sie nicht schlecht ab. Und dieses Jahr in der Mountainbike hat sie den Test zwar nicht gewonnen, aber immerhin ein "gut" bekommen. 
Ich selbst bin kein Avidfan, ich stehe mehr auf leichte Bremsen wie z.B. die Magurs Martha, aber abgesehen vom Gewicht ist die Avid sicher eine gute Bremse. 
Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe ist, warum diejenigen, die Bedenken haben hier teilweise so runtergemacht werden. Ob sie berechtigt sind oder nicht, die Bedenken müssen doch erstmal ernstgenommen werden,


----------



## rumblefish (4. Januar 2006)

Also wenn jemand partout nicht mit der Avid fahren möchte, dann soll er es auch nicht tun. Daher finde ich die Entscheidung vom Niederbayer voll in Ordnung, sich nach einer für Ihn besseren Alternative umzusehen. 

Canyon wird durch diese Entscheidung sicherlich nicht wirklich leidtragend sein. Ich gehe jede Wette ein das 2005 zig mal mehr Käufer Bestellungen storniert haben, wegen der Lieferzeiten als jetzt wegen des äusserst fragwürdigen BIKE Test.


----------



## Wuudi (4. Januar 2006)

Ich mache hier niemanden runter, aber ich finde, dass die Bedenken teilweise übertrieben sind. De Facto ist eine einzige Juicy weltweit bei einem sagen wir mal "übertriebenen" bzw. "fragwürdigen" Testprozedere kaputt gegangen.

Fakt ist auch, dass weltweit immer wieder Rahmen brechen. Hätten jetzt alle diesselbe Einstellung, dann dürfte niemand mehr ein Bike kaufen, dessen Rahmen 1x weltweit gebrochen ist.

Und bitte, ein Rahmenbruch kann tragische Folgen haben, aber wenn eine Bremse bricht dann sind die Chancen das ganze heil zu überstehen ziemlich gross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillbremser (4. Januar 2006)

Schaut Euch mal Steppenwolf aus Bayern an, da bekommt Ihr die Bremse ans Rad, die Ihr wollt. Und die Räder wurden auch mit sehr gut getestet. Ich lass mir mal eins zusammenstellen. Wenn man möchte, bekommt man auch Avid  

uphillbremser


----------



## Niederbayer (4. Januar 2006)

yuexel99 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe ist, warum diejenigen, die Bedenken haben hier teilweise so runtergemacht werden. Ob sie berechtigt sind oder nicht, die Bedenken müssen doch erstmal ernstgenommen werden,



Das mit dem runtermachen bzw. Abgeben von unpassenden Bemerkungen beschränkt sich auf ein paar wenige.
Hier fallen mir immer wieder folgende Leute auf.
rumblefish
Wuudi
Schappi
Auch ich finde so manche Bemerkung eher provozierend als in irgend einer Weise hilfreich.


----------



## Wuudi (4. Januar 2006)

Was wird das jetzt hier ? 

Ich wollte sicher niemanden runtermachen und wenn sich jemand persönlich angegriffen fühlt dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit. War nicht so gemeint.

Aber sorry @Niederbayer: Dein letzter Post ist genauso in keiner Weise hilfreich....


----------



## rumblefish (4. Januar 2006)

Also ich stehe zu meinen Bemerkungen auch wenn Sie zugegebnerweise sicherlich oft provokant daherkommen. Ich finde aber grade so etwas haucht dem ganzen hier ein gewisses "Leben" ein, als das wir uns mit Samthandschuhen streicheln . 

@Niederbayer  RESPEKT für das letzte Posting.


----------



## fsr_rider (4. Januar 2006)

Der Thread hier zeigt es wieder. Wenn die Flame Gefahr im IBC Forum am grössten ist, dann wird vermutlich über Bremsen diskutiert. Das Subforum zu den Bremsen ist ein ganz guter Beweis dafür.


----------



## Quellekatalog (4. Januar 2006)

fsr_rider schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread hier zeigt es wieder. Wenn die Flame Gefahr im IBC Forum am grössten ist, dann wird vermutlich über Bremsen diskutiert. Das Subforum zu den Bremsen ist ein ganz guter Beweis dafür.



Oder um Leichtbau!


----------



## pefro (5. Januar 2006)

uphillbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut Euch mal Steppenwolf aus Bayern an, da bekommt Ihr die Bremse ans Rad, die Ihr wollt. Und die Räder wurden auch mit sehr gut getestet. Ich lass mir mal eins zusammenstellen. Wenn man möchte, bekommt man auch Avid
> 
> uphillbremser



Das ist jetzt aber nicht Dein Ernst? Oder haben die Ihre Preise seit letzter Saison halbiert?  

Bayrisch ist an den Bikes übrigens genauso viel wie an Cube - obwohl, die lassen mittlerweile ja die Hälfte auch schon wieder in Cheb montieren - ach her je  

Eins muss man Canyon allerdings lassen. Wahrscheinlich wissen sie selbst nicht, wie sies angestellt haben, aber es ist doch jedes Jahr wieder das Gleiche: Canyon Neukunden verteidigen Ihre Bikes bis aufs Blut auch noch gegen das letzte Quäntchen Kritik - ich denke, Canyon kann stolz auf seine Kunden sein. So wie in diesem Forum habe ich das bei noch keiner Marke erlebt ;-)

Gruß
Peter


----------



## fsr_rider (5. Januar 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Eins muss man Canyon allerdings lassen. Wahrscheinlich wissen sie selbst nicht, wie sies angestellt haben, aber es ist doch jedes Jahr wieder das Gleiche: Canyon Neukunden verteidigen Ihre Bikes bis aufs Blut auch noch gegen das letzte Quäntchen Kritik - ich denke, Canyon kann stolz auf seine Kunden sein. So wie in diesem Forum habe ich das bei noch keiner Marke erlebt ;-)



Naja, wer keinen Cent zu viel zahlen will, der kann es nachher oft auch nicht auf sich sitzen lassen, dass das neue Bike auch Nachteile hat (Ach so: Kein Bike hat nur Vorteile, jedes hat auch Nachteile!). Man will ja nur günstig gekauft haben, nicht etwa billig. Irgendwie haben die Jungs dann das Gefühl: Wenn das Bike nicht überall optimal ist, dann hab ich billig gekauft


----------



## Christian_74 (5. Januar 2006)

@fsr_rider,

willst du damit deuten, dass die Bikes von Canyon optimal sind oder dass die Canyon-Kunden sich ihr Kauf schönreden?


----------



## Wuudi (5. Januar 2006)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass JEDER, egal welche Marke, sich sein Bike einwenig schönredet.

Wenn ich mir für 4.500 ein Cannon-was-weiss-ich-dale kaufe, dann möchte ich natürlich auch etwas gutes gekauft haben. Wenn jetzt in einem Testbericht das Bike kritisiert wird versucht doch ein jeder Mensch seine eigene Investition schönzureden, damit sein Gewissen ihn nicht plagt.

oooooooder ? 

Und @fsr_rider: Canyon-Kunden müssen sich den Kauf nicht schönreden, denn die haben 1. viel weniger Geld ausgegeben und 2. ein sehr gutes Bike erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fsr_rider (5. Januar 2006)

Jeder Biker "muss" sein Bike ein Stück weit schönreden, denn bei jedem Bike gibt es auch Schwächen (also Sachen, die ein ähnliches Bike von einem anderen Hersteller noch was besser kann). Es gibt kein perfektes Bike - ganz egal, ob da nun Canyon, Specialized, Litespeed oder was auch immer drauf steht. Daneben gibt es natürlich auch schlechte Bikes (Beispiel: XTR Bikes mit 100 Euro Federgabel, vorzugsweise auf Ebay zu finden...), aber dazu zähle ich Canyon nun wirklich nicht! Eure "Drahtesel" sind schon i.O - genau wie meine auch.


----------



## uphillbremser (5. Januar 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist jetzt aber nicht Dein Ernst? Oder haben die Ihre Preise seit letzter Saison halbiert?
> 
> Bayrisch ist an den Bikes übrigens genauso viel wie an Cube - obwohl, die lassen mittlerweile ja die Hälfte auch schon wieder in Cheb montieren - ach her je
> 
> ...


Mit bayr. meinte ich auch nur: Die Firma ist aus Bayern, würde mich ehrlich freuen, wenn wenigstens der Lack noch in Bayern eingebrannt wird.
Schau Dir mal den Testsieger der Mountain Bike 01/2006 an. Ich hatte ein ähnliches Canyon-Bike ausgesucht (ca. 2700,--). Rechne noch ca. 200,- Mehrkosten für bessere Gabel, 100,-- für besseren Dämpfer, und schon ist der Preisunterschied zum Listenpreis noch 440,--. Jetzt läßt mir der Händler noch 300,-- nach... und ich habe Magurashttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/icons/smile.gif
Smile, ... Zitat aus dem Test: "Der Knaller ist jedoch der Preis..." und "...setzt Steppenwolf eine Marke, von der die Konkurrenz meist nur träumen kann."... Jetzt fang ich auch schon an zu verteidigen und hab noch nix????.... 

Die Räder von Canyon sind konkurrenzlos günstig und spitze. Aber ich hab meine Einstellung hierzu schon dargelegt... zum Leidwesen Einiger (rumbel...) und an alle Canyon Fahrer: Ihr habt recht Eure Bikes so zu verteidigen, die sind eine Klasse für sich und ich wollte dies hier auch in keinster Weise in Frage stellen. Wäre an meinem ausgesuchten Canyonbike eine Magura, würde ich mir Canyon kaufen, da das aber nicht ist, kaufe ich Steppenwolf!!!
Gruß uphillbremser


----------



## rumblefish (5. Januar 2006)

uphillbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich hab meine Einstellung hierzu schon dargelegt... zum Leidwesen einiger (rumbel...)
> 
> die sind eine Klasse für sich und ich wollte dies hier auch in keinster Weise in Frage stellen. Wäre an meinem ausgesuchten Canyonbike eine Magura, würde ich mir Canyon kaufen, da das aber nicht ist, kaufe ich Steppenwolf!!



Jetzt bekomm mal nicht gleich alles so derart in den falschen Hals  . 
Natürlich sollst Du Dir ein Bike aussuchen was zu *DIR* passt. Schliesslich sollst Du damit auch glücklich werden. Und wenn Du nicht mit der Konfiguration von Canyon leben kannst, oder willst, musst Du entweder einen anderen Hersteller aussuchen oder die betreffenden Parts tauschen. 

Frage: " Wenn Du mit dem Canyon so derartig liebäugelst, warum besorgst Du Dir keine Magura, lässt die verbauen und verkloppst die Avid beim "grossen E". ???". 
Wette Du kämst so günstiger und besser weg. Aber ich möchte Dich nicht vom Steppenwolf abbringen, sicher ein gutes Bike .


Und wenn Du Dir das Bike aufgrund von "Testberichten" kaufen möchtest dann tu das einfach. Aber sein nicht gleich eingeschnappt wenn Dir hier mal deutlich vor Augen gehalten wird, was manch anderer von den Magazintests hält. Und das zieht sich durch das Forum wie ein roter Faden. Geh doch mal zb. ins Bremsenforum und lies mal ein bisschen rum. Dagegen bin ich noch die Freundlichkeit in Person .

cheers 
Rumble


----------



## uphillbremser (5. Januar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bekomm mal nicht gleich alles so derart in den falschen Hals  .
> Natürlich sollst Du Dir ein Bike aussuchen was zu *DIR* passt. Schliesslich sollst Du damit auch glücklich werden. Und wenn Du nicht mit der Konfiguration von Canyon leben kannst, oder willst, musst Du entweder einen anderen Hersteller aussuchen oder die betreffenden Parts tauschen.
> 
> Frage: " Wenn Du mit dem Canyon so derartig liebäugelst, warum besorgst Du Dir keine Magura, lässt die verbauen und verkloppst die Avid beim "grossen E". ???".
> ...


Hallo rumbelfish,
ich habe an füherer Stelle mal geschrieben, dass ich von meinem Bikelieferanten ein gewisses Entgegenkommen erwarte. Du, ich und Canyon gehören auch zu den Leuten / Firmen die ihre Prinzipien haben (man kann es auch Charakter nennen) und Ihrer Linie treu bleiben (übrigens auch niederbayer). Was ich auch sehr gut finde! Keiner lässt sich verbiegen oder springt über seinen eigenen Schatten. Aber manchmal passts dann einfach nicht. Ich sehe nicht ein, dass mir Canyon eine Magura montiert (die beim RC 9 Standard ist) die ich selbst anliefere und ich bekomme anschließend eine Avid in der Schachtel mit dem Rad. Hier gehts mir ums Prinzip. Ich glaube noch nicht einmal 1 % alle Anfragen bei Canyon laufen überhaupt auf diese Thematik hinaus. Von diesem einen Pozent lassen sich nahezu alle umbiegen. Bleiben noch Niederbayer und ich. 2 Maguras die ohnehin angebaut werden müssten statt Avid (die Avid ist sicherlich eine "gute" Bremse). Aber ich habe ein Problem damit, wie Avid mit dem Problem umgeht (egal ob die Bremse nun gut, sehr gut oder besch..... ist). Und ich hätte in dieser besonderen Situation (Bremsentest) Kulanz von Canyon erwartet. Und die bekomme ich nicht (habe bei Canyon angerufen), also kaufe ich was anderes. Auch wenn´s etwas mehr kostet (im für mich vertretbaren Rahmen).  

Und ich habe mich nicht geärgert, ... nur über das mit dem 

Aber sonst hast Du (aus meiner Sicht) durchaus die Diskussion mit der entsprechenden Würze versehen.
Nur eins versteh ich nicht, die Sache mit dem Kite und Tubus und überdrehen oder so??? Fliegst Du selbst mit einem Drachen über den Grand Canyon oder ist das ein Lenkdrache?
Wenn´s ein Lenkdrache ist, würde ich die Waageeinstellung kontrollieren, wenn´s ein großer ist, hängt sicher noch dein Canyon-Bike an einem Schuh.



Viel Spaß noch.
uphillbremser...


----------



## sebot.rlp (5. Januar 2006)

uphillbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre an meinem ausgesuchten Canyonbike eine Magura, würde ich mir Canyon kaufen, da das aber nicht ist, kaufe ich Steppenwolf!!!



@uphillbremser

Du gehst mir langsam auf die Nerven mit deinem dummen gequatsche. Mach was du für richtig hälst. Wenn du meinst die Avid Juicy Carbon ist eine Todesbremse, dann kauf dir die Magura, aber lass bitte diesen Thread in Ruhe. Mich persönlich nervt es so langsam.

Ich habe mir gestern mein XC8 MIT Juicy Carbon abgeholt und muss einfach nur sagen. HAMMER BREMSE. Wenn man bei mir ein Kolben bricht dann melde ich mich bei dir  , wird aber nicht passieren  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Wuudi (5. Januar 2006)

@Niederbayer:

Du musst deine Liste erweitern. Auch sebot.rlp gehört jetzt zur Achse des Bösen


----------



## aemkei77 (5. Januar 2006)

> Wenn´s ein Lenkdrache ist, würde ich die Waageeinstellung kontrollieren



bei den kites hängt es mehr von der aspect ratio, der effectiven fläche und anderen faktoren ab, Waagentrimmung ist bei tubus (die mit dem aufblasbaren Schlauch) kaum zu optimieren - und vorallem nihct on the lfy einstellbar

offtopic ende

Kulanz von Canyon zu erwarten ist doch etwas viel, beim Umgang von Avid mit dem testergebnis gebe ich dir allerdings recht


----------



## Wuudi (5. Januar 2006)

Was die Reaktion von Avid betrifft habt ihr volkommen Recht. Das Statement war total daneben. Es wäre viel besser gewessen, wenn sie 2 oder 3 weitere Exemplare für den Test zur Verfügung gestellt hätten um zu beweisen, dass es eine Ausnahme war. At least das nächste Monat einen weiteren Test nachreichen wäre schon drinnen gewesen...

Aber, dass Canyon nicht einfach zu Avid sagen kann, sie sollen 2 Stück weniger liefern und dann 2 Stück FR bei Magura einkaufen kann, das sollte doch woll jeden klar sein, oder ???


----------



## bertrueger (5. Januar 2006)

nun möchte ich mich auch mal an der diskussion beteiligen... werde mich auf keine der beiden seiten stellen, sondern nur (möglichst objektiv) meine ersten eindrücke von der bremse schildern.
eines vorweg... wenn man sich für ein canyon entscheidet, muss man sich im klaren sein, dass man viel bike für sein geld bekommt, aber auf die farbe und die ausstattung kein einfluss hat. als der preview veröffentlicht wurde, war mir die jucy ein dorn im auge..., ich hätte mir eine LOUISE FR gewünscht (zu dem zeitpunkt war der "fragliche" test in der Bike nicht veröffentlicht). ich bin einfach der meinung: "die Amis können nichts gescheites!" nicht schlagen, erst das gegenteil beweisen !!! und dann kam noch der test in der Bike!!!   da aber die forumuser überwiegend zufrieden mit der bremse sind, wollte ich mir eigene meinung bilden.

nun habe ich gestern mein XC7 abgeholt (unglaublich wie schnell im vergleich zum 2005 das bike fertig war!!! ) 
nach der ersten probefahrt ist der erste eindruck OK. der hebel liegt gut in der hand und der druckpunkt ist auch angenehm. zur bremsleistung noch kein kommentar, da noch nicht eingebremst... 
danach ging es sofort an´s schrauben... habe die trigger und die geber untereinander getauscht. dabei fiel auf, dass die bremse schlecht verarbeitet ist (amis eben...). der sattel hingegen lässt sich einfach super justieren!!! in 2min absolut schleiffrei!
werde die bremse erst ausgiebig testen, ohne angst um mein leben zu haben (man kommt im mittelgebirge auch mit einer bremse zum stehen), und bei nichtgefallen gegen eine Louise FR tauschen... 

Gruß
Bert Rüger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (5. Januar 2006)

bertrueger schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin einfach der meinung: "die Amis können nichts gescheites!" nicht schlagen, erst das gegenteil beweisen !!!



Hmm, dann schraub mal schnell dein ganzes SRAM Zeugs, den Rock Shox Dämpfer und die Fox ab


----------



## thto (5. Januar 2006)

ich fahre seit einem jahr jetzt magura louise und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden damit !  bin früher magura clara gefahren die mir wirklich einige nerven getötet hat ! meiner meinung nach sind die tests in den magazinen auschlussreich und vielleicht auch richtungsweisend für Kaufentscheidungen aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die AVID eine sehr gute Bremse ist. ich kann teilweise bedenken verstehen, da ich auch riesige probleme mit meiner manitou black hatte und jetzt eine traumhafte fox f80rlt fahre.


----------



## bertrueger (5. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, dann schraub mal schnell dein ganzes SRAM Zeugs, den Rock Shox Dämpfer und die Fox ab




bei der schaltung wäre mir XTR auch lieber, aber nur mit rapid fire! DC ist zum:kotz:


----------



## rumblefish (5. Januar 2006)

@uphillbremser

ok, das mit dem  war sicher nicht nett, aber wie manch anderen hier, ging mir das Getue um den äusserst fragwürdigen Test auf den Sender. Und dann sag ich halt auch das was ich denke.  

Ich habe mich für Canyon entschieden weil sie (meiner Meinung) mit Abstand das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältniss bieten. Und jeder der sich für ein Canyon entscheidet muss damit leben, dass er keinen Einfluss auf Änderung der Ausstattung hat. Nur so kannst Du das oben erwähnte P/L Verhältniss erreichen. Wiederum finde ich es prima das die Mechaniker dir jeden (sorry) Mist dranschrauben, wenn Du es hinschickst. So etwas finde ich nicht selbstverständlich !. 

Aber wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe kaufst Du Dir jetzt ein Steppenwolf, obwohl Du eigentlich lieber ein Canyon kaufen würdest. Und das tust Du nur weil Canyon seinen (wohl bekannten) Geschäftsgrundsätzen treu bleibt und Dir keine Magura anbietet (bzw Änderungen der Ausstattung nicht vorsieht). Aber wenn Du wolltest, könntest Du Dein Wunschbike bekommen indem Du eine Magura zu Canyon schickst. Dazu bist Du aber nicht bereit weil es Dir nicht passt  . Alles in allem könntest Du zum Schluss also Dein Wunschbike bekommen, kaufst aber lieber Deine 2. Wahl teuerer ein, nur weil Du auf Dein "Prinzip" pochst. 

Das, mit Verlaub, muss und kann wirklich nicht jeder verstehen. Wären wir hier im Kindergarten, würden wir statt von Prinzip, von der Trotzphase reden  

So jetzt kann wieder auf mich geprügelt werden, ich vertrag das ganz gut  

cheers
Rumble   

P.S. Welchen Kite ich meine kannst Du links unter "Fotos" sehen. Danke an amekei77, hätte ich so gut und knapp gar nicht erklären können


----------



## Christian_74 (5. Januar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Das, mit Verlaub, muss und kann wirklich nicht jeder verstehen. Wären wir hier im Kindergarten, würden wir statt von Prinzip, von der Trotzphase reden



Würde der Bereich "Kindergarten" (den es im IBC eine Zeitlang gab) noch existieren, müsste dieses Thema längst dort hingeschoben werden.


----------



## hrafnagud (5. Januar 2006)

customrad mit ethos oder ein stangenrad mit preiswertimage und lieferschwierigkeiten.

Ich würde mich für das Steppenwolf entscheiden da es eigentlich KEIN Argument gibt nicht auf speziellem Kundenwunsch Änderungen an so etwas wie einer Bremse vorzunehmen ausser das Canyon es schlicht und einfach nicht nötig hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (5. Januar 2006)

Also ich denke jetzt werden wir definitiv zu OT.

Bitte Ethik und Image-Diskussionen irgendwo anders fortführen... Danke


----------



## rumblefish (5. Januar 2006)

@Wuddi
lass es, schau Dir einfach seine bisherigen Postings an und vergiss es einfach


----------



## pefro (5. Januar 2006)

uphillbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Schau Dir mal den Testsieger der Mountain Bike 01/2006 an. Ich hatte ein ähnliches Canyon-Bike ausgesucht (ca. 2700,--). Rechne noch ca. 200,- Mehrkosten für bessere Gabel, 100,-- für besseren Dämpfer, und schon ist der Preisunterschied zum Listenpreis noch 440,--. Jetzt läßt mir der Händler noch 300,-- nach... und ich habe Magurashttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/icons/smile.gif
> Smile, ... Zitat aus dem Test: "Der Knaller ist jedoch der Preis..." und "...setzt Steppenwolf eine Marke, von der die Konkurrenz meist nur träumen kann."... Jetzt fang ich auch schon an zu verteidigen und hab noch nix????....



Sorry ich lese keine Mountainbike, keine Ahnung welches Bike du meinst. Ich hatte mir Steppenwolf Mitte letzten Jahres mal angesehen und da fand ich die für die gebotene Leistung maßlos überzogen, mir schien die wollten mit ihrem guten erarbeiteten Namen mal Kasse machen. Vielleicht hats sich für diese Saison aber wieder geändert. 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Wuudi (5. Januar 2006)

Schaun mer mal, da ist ein Steppenwolf Tundra FS fÃ¼r 3440 â¬ drinnen.

Wie du jetzt das mit dem Canyon verrechnen willst ist mir nicht klar. Vor allem wirst du es mit einem XC vergleichen, was aber leider nur Aufgrund der Federwege, nicht aber aufgrund der Ausstattung sich ergibt.
Das Steppenwolf ist ein Racer und hat eine Magura Marta ! Wie z.b. das Canyon RC9.

Oder du vergleichst es wirklich mit dem RC9 und redest dir ein, dass die Terralogic beim Steppenwolf 200â¬ mehr kostet, weshalb es sozusagen "nur" mehr  3240 vs 2700 steht.

Komischerweise wiegt das Steppenwolf 11,4kg und das Canyon 10,7. Wie mag das wohl sein, kann es etwa sein, dass das Canyon doch noch besser ausgestattet ist ?


----------



## cos75 (5. Januar 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann den Holländer Test nicht beurteilen, denke aber auch das die Tester bei der Bike nicht vollends dumm sind und sich sowas nur zum Jux austesten - und nachdem damit anscheinend keine Bremse ausser der Avid Probleme hatte, bleibt halt ein fader Beigeschmack.



Mal eine ganz blöde Frage, was ist wenn die Bremse schleift ? Das kommt ja bei Scheibenbremsen nicht gerade selten vor. Wäre dann der Holländertest nicht doch sinnvoll ? Schließlich berührt dann der Belag ständig die Scheibe.
Ist mir gerade aufgefallen, nachdem ich bei meiner Juicy die Beläge gewechselt habe (ein Kolben geht nicht wieder ganz zurück, auch nicht mit Gewalt  ) Jetzt schleift halt ein Belag leicht an der Scheibe, was mich normalerweise nicht weiter stören würde.

Übrigens, man kann diesen Thread hier auch lesen, ohne sich die "qualifizierten" Ergüsse von bestimmten Personen antun zu müssen. Ich sag nur Ignoreliste


----------



## sebot.rlp (5. Januar 2006)

@cos75

Eigentlich justieren sich die Juicy's doch selbst oder? Du darfst nur nicht, wenn du den Reifen abmachst, den Bremsheben drücken, da sich die Bremsbeläge dann zusammendrücken, weil sie denken da ist jetzt ihr Bremspunkt.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## rumblefish (5. Januar 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine ganz blöde Frage, was ist wenn die Bremse schleift ? Das kommt ja bei Scheibenbremsen nicht gerade selten vor. Wäre dann der Holländertest nicht doch sinnvoll ? Schließlich berührt dann der Belag ständig die Scheibe.



Nee, zwischen dem "normalen" Schleifen und dem "Holländerschleifen" sind etliche Grad Unterschied auf den Belägen. 

Bei den Bremsbelag-Einfahrhinweisen von zb. Magura, sollst Du sogar nach den 20-30  x abbremsen aus 30km/h die Bremsen bergab schleifen lassen um Fading zu erreichen und überschüssige Lösungsmittel auszutreiben. Alles noch in Ordnung soweit. Aber danach, wenn die Bremsen eh am Ende sind, die Teile noch minutenlang "durchzukochen" ist völlig talentfrei anzusehen


----------



## fsr_rider (5. Januar 2006)

Ja, der Holländertest ich schon das Dümmste, was der Bike einfallen konnte.

Aber anderseits verstehe ich sie ja, der realistischere Test am Altissimo, den ich vorgeschlagen hab, den darf man nämlich nur fahren, bis das Fading beginnt. Dann wird es gefährlich: Scharf stoppen vor der Kurve geht mit der vorderen Bremse, wenn die aussteigt, gibt es ein groooses Autschi - mit der hinteren wird man dann nämlich nie mehr langsam genug... Ich glaub, die Tester wollen so was gar nicht erst wagen - und ehrlich gesagt, ich würde es auch nur mit einer Bremse wagen, von der ich absolut überzeugt bin, dass sie für meine 70kg überdimensioniert ist.


----------



## CES7 (5. Januar 2006)

Die Juicy hat aber schon einen sehr filigranen Bremssattel.
Vielleicht ist er wirklich etwas zu unterdimensioniert geraten.
Nur wÃ¼rde niemand den HollÃ¤ndertest mit seiner teuren 400 â¬ Bremsanlage
durchfÃ¼hren, da mit Sicherheit irgendwas zerstÃ¶rt werden wÃ¼rde.


----------



## cos75 (5. Januar 2006)

sebot.rlp schrieb:
			
		

> @cos75
> 
> Eigentlich justieren sich die Juicy's doch selbst oder? Du darfst nur nicht, wenn du den Reifen abmachst, den Bremsheben drücken, da sich die Bremsbeläge dann zusammendrücken, weil sie denken da ist jetzt ihr Bremspunkt.
> 
> ...


Da hast du Recht, aber wenn der Kolben nicht weiter zurück geht, kann sich da auch nichts mehr justieren. Ich probiere nämlich mal organische Beläge aus, weil die Metallbeläge meiner Juicy quitschen bei Nässe extrem laut. Da aber nur eine Seite schleift, läßt sich das eventl. mit der Neuausrichtig des Bremssattels beheben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (5. Januar 2006)

Jungs kommt mal langsam wieder runter!

Wenn die Juicy Carbon (bzw. die bis auf die beiden Carbonteile am Griff völlig identische Juicy seven) ein gravierendes technisches Problem mit Ausfällen etc. hätte, wäre SRAM (Avid) in den USA aufgrund der dortigen Produkthaftungsgesetze schon längst mit Millionenklagen konfrontiert. Und die Amis lassens beim Biken richtig krachen.. und klagen schon wegen zu heissem Kaffee (ohne Warnhinwies auf dem Becher) bei McDoof.

Ich habe die Juicy Carbon schon seit drei Monaten (hab sie in USA gekauft und es ist kein Warnhinweis vor Benutzung draufgepappt) in meinem Rebel Carbon verbaut und tatsächlich bis heute unfallfrei mit der 'Todesbremse' überlebt, obwohl ich damit sogar bremsenderweise in den Alpen bergab längere Passagen zurückgelegt habe. 

Im Gegenteil - ich bin mit der Bremse sehr zufrieden (hab ja den direkten Vergleich zur Marta SL im RM Element). Leicht montier- und einstellbarbar (Griffweite), sehr definierter verstellbarer Druckpunkt und deutlich schärfer als die Marta. Hab leichtsinnigerweise sogar die 160mm Version bei 85Kg montiert und komme damit im Gegensatz zur Meinung der BIKE ohne Probleme auch bergab zum Stehen. Scherz beiseite, ich kann bislang nichts Negatives an der Bremse feststellen, ausser einem im Vergleich zu Magura etwas gröberem Finish am Bremssattel.

ansonsten empfehle ich diesen Thread: www.mtbr.com/reviews/disc_brake_system/product_122524.shtml

nein - ich bin definitiv kein Canyonkunde!


----------



## rumblefish (5. Januar 2006)

Ich denke auch das wir alle doch die Kirche im Dorf lassen sollten. Da haben sich ein paar findige Redakteure, einen für die Automobilindustrie eventuell relevanten Test ausgeborgt, und den auf filigrane MTB Bremsen angewandt. 

Auch fsr_rider seine Idee finde ich etwas komisch. Da sehe ich keinen Zusammenhang zur Realität. Jeder von uns weiss hoffentlich das eine Scheibenbremse beim Fading an Ihren Grenzen ist. Was machen wir dann , bestimmt nicht weiterschleifen lassen, oder ?.  Und wenn Du den Altissimo runterfährst, solltest Du wenigstens so erfahren auf Deinem Bike sein, dass Du wenigstens die Grenzen von Dir und Deinem Bike, bzw Bremsen, kennst und bei Fadingserscheinungen ruhig machst. Und erst recht nicht noch die Bremse im Stand zusammendrücken und noch ein paar Minuten stehenlassen damit die dann völlig kollabiert . Nicht vergessen: Die Avid ist NICHT während des Bremsens beim Test kollabiert, sondern erst bei der völlig unnötigen "Heißkochaktion". Welcher Spacken macht denn sowas 
Währe beim normalen Fading der Bremskolben gebrochen, hätte ich übrigens auch Bedenken und würde die Bremse nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen.

 Rumble


----------



## fsr_rider (6. Januar 2006)

@rumblefish: Der Test am Altissimo ist schon realitätsnah, zügig 'ne lange steile Strasse runter fahren ist eindeutig auch eine normale Einsatzmöglichkeit für ein Tourenfully (oder  eines Hardtails!). Und du hast recht, natürlich sollte man 'ne Pause einlegen bei dem Test, sobald die Bremse Fading zeigt (würde ich zumindest machen), nicht so lange weitermachen, bis die Disc defekt ist, das wäre Schwachsinn (sorry wenn das so rüberkam). Oder besser gesagt: Wenn die Bremse Fading zeigt: ist der Test beendet, dann hat man die Grenze ja gefunden.
Also: Wenn die Bremse es nicht in einem Rutsch bis unten schafft, dann ist sie im Test durchgefallen, allenfalls fürs Mittelgebirge und CC Rennen gebrauchbar, in den Alpen hat sie dann eher nichts verloren, , da sie vorzeitig wegen Fading ein Timeout braucht, es sei denn für besonders leichte Fahrer (wohlgemerkt: der Test macht keine Schleifbremsungen, sondern immer nur kurze, aber harte Bremsungen, also optimaler Einsatz der Scheibenbremse!)!


----------



## rumblefish (6. Januar 2006)

@fsr_rider
ok, jetzt stimme ich mit Dir überein. 
Das las sich nur vorher so als ob Du befürchtest, dass sich die Bremse aus heiteren Himmel urplötzlich verabschiedet und Du in der Ecke liegst  . 

Und nochmal damit das hier nicht laufend falsch rüberkommt: Ich habe vollstes  Verständniss dafür wenn sich jemand berechtigte Sorgen um die Stopper macht auf denen er rumreitet. Aber bitte nicht aufgrund geistigen Ejakulation gewisser Medienlümmel, die deutlich Tendenzen zu vorpupertären Zerstörungsgelüsten haben.  

Da kann ich mich doch genausogut in mein Auto setzen, den Motor richtig schön heißfahren, und dann anstatt diesen runterkühlen zu lassen, noch einen Stock in den Lüfter stecken und abwarten was zuerst platzt. Aber höchstwahrscheinlich kommt dann wieder einer irgendwoher aus seinem Loch gekrochen und meint:"der Motor taugt aber auch gar nichts,........... Hilfe, Lebensgefahr, explodierende Maschinen etc, etc.....".


----------



## fsr_rider (6. Januar 2006)

Das mit der Befürchtung eines Sturzes wegen Bremsausfall hat einen anderen Hintergund. In der MB stand, dass die Beläge der grossen Hayes nicht mal 20 Bremsungen von 40 auf 0 mitgemacht haben (und Fading Probleme wurdne bei der sonst nicht moniert). Keine Ahnung ob es wirklich stimmt, aber wenn es stimmt, wäre mein Test gefährlich: Die Beläge könnten runter sein, bevor sich Fading ankündigt, dann könnte die Bremse plötzlich ausfallen...


----------



## Niederbayer (6. Januar 2006)

So, dann will ich auch wieder mal ein bischen Öl ins Feuer gießen.
Wann oder bei welchem Manöver die Avid ausgefallen ist, ist in dem Biketest nicht genau beschrieben. Die Vermutung dass der Bremskolbenbruch beim Holländertest aufgetreten ist liegt natürlich nahe, andererseits wird ein sehr frühes Einsetzten von Fading erwähnt. Also ein klarer Hinweis auf ein Temperaturproblem und die Brüche scheinen ja thermischen Ursprungs zu sein. 
Bremskolbenbruch: Einzelfall ??
Ich denke nicht. Im Test ist von einem zweimaligen Bruch des Kolbens der einen Seite und von einem einmaligen Anriss auf der anderen Seite die Rede.
Also wurde der Kolben oder die Bremszange ausgewechselt und der Test wiederholt. Mit einem reproduzierbaren Ergebnis: Bremskolbendefekt !!

Letztendlich werden die wenigsten von uns in die Situation kommen das die Bremse so heiß wird das sie ausfällt, und schon gar nicht hinten und vorne gleichzeitig.
Ich hätte halt immer bei längeren Abfahrten ein schlechtes Gefühl beim Bremsen gehabt. Nicht weil ich nicht mehr zum stehen gekommen wäre, sondern mit eine defekte Bremse vielleicht während eines Alpencross, weitab von der Heimat, in einem Tal rumzustehe.
Deswegen meine Bestellungsstornierung.

Gruß,
der Niederbayer


----------



## pefro (6. Januar 2006)

XC4Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Nur würde niemand den Holländertest mit seiner teuren 400  Bremsanlage
> durchführen, da mit Sicherheit irgendwas zerstört werden würde.



Ich dachte im Test ist *nur* die Juicy gecrasht und alle anderen habens unbeschadet überstanden?!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Clemens (6. Januar 2006)

> vielleicht während eines Alpencross, weitab von der Heimat, in einem Tal rumzustehe.



@Niederbayer

Mit so einer Einstellung dürftes Du Dein Rad nicht einmal um die nächste Ecke bewegen!

Defekte können mit jeder Bemse (und allen anderen Parts) passieren, mir ist in den Bergen schon eine Marta ('gut' im BIKE-Test - Kolben leider leck) und eine Hope (undicht) verreckt. Vielleicht ist es das Beste für Dich und Dein Sicherheitsbewustsein, wenn Du bei Deinem Alpencross Reservebremsen (vorne und hinten, am besten 203er) in den Rundsack packst, aber vielleicht geht dann doch die Gabel in die Binsen... 

Ansonstenen habe ich mich gestern mit meinem Dealer unterhalten. Die haben vergangenes Jahr über 100 Bikes ihrer Eigenmarke mit der Juicy seven (bis auf die Carbonteile identisch mit der Juicy Carbon) ausgestattet. O-Ton: 'Wartungsärmste Bremse, die wir je verbaut haben'. Nur zur Anmerkung: der Laden ist auch Magura Stützpunkthändler.

Canyon wird sicherlich die Bremse einer Reihe von Tests unterzogen haben (vielleicht auch noch verschärft nach dem Bremsentest) und wenn sie weiterhin ihre Räder damit ausliefern, wird das Ding schon taugen - keine Hersteller setzt gerne seinen Ruf (und Existenz) aufs Spiel.



> andererseits wird ein sehr frühes Einsetzten von Fading erwähnt



Schachen runter sind zwar nur etwa 700hm... da war aber diesbezüglich nichts.


----------



## walvis (6. Januar 2006)

ich moechte nur darauf hinweisen dass die bike nicht dass einzige magazin ist dass discs tested. 

das us magazin 'mountan biking magazine' hat es bereits hinter sich und keine probleme moniert. der test war eher als scientific also mit messung etc. angesiedelt - vergleichbar mit der bike

der shoot out an identischen raedern zwischen avid, magura, hayes und shimano hat zwar die hayes mit dem power award gewonnen - die jucy lag aber mit ihr punktgleich - der test war eher realistisch also fahren, fahren fahren.

testsieger uebrigens: magura.

das britische magazin 'mountain biking uk' hat die jucy carbon bei der megavalanche an einem whyte schon relativ frueh getestet - viel naeher kommt man einen altissimo test nicht ran.

9/10 und 10/10 wertungen hab es auch von 'mbr' und 'what mountain bike' - beides uk magazine.

zudem meine ich mich erinnern zu koennen dass das 'andere' grosse deutsche bike magazin der jucy nicht so schlechte noten gegeben hat und das auch messverfahren eingesetzt worden die fruehzeitige probleme feststellen haetten koennen.

also nun an die italiener, oesterreicher, schweizer, franzosen etc. was schreiben eure magazine ueber die jucy?

rubber side down.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corallus (6. Januar 2006)

Hier aus dem Corallus-Bikemagazin-Schweizerland:

"Bitte keine Avid Juicy kaufen, die sind ******** und gefährlich. Mit der kann man viel zu fest bremsen, so dass man vorne über den Lenker fällt: vorsicht TODESGEFAHR! Wir wiederholen: bitte nicht kaufen, viel zu gefährlich!!"

Nein, Quatsch beiseite. Ich habe mir auch ein Canyon bestellt und mache mir keine Sorgen. Ich nehme an, es gibt so Normvorschriften und wirklichkeitsgetreue Tests, die jede Bremse erfüllen muss, bevor sie auf den Markt darf. Denke auch die Juicy hat bestanden und die Bremse beim Test im Magazin war wohl eine "Montagsbremse". Aber eben, mit eigener Erfahrung oder weiteren Testergebnissen kann ich leider nicht dienen.

Dies mein Brei zu dem Thema.

Corallus


----------



## fsr_rider (6. Januar 2006)

corallus schrieb:
			
		

> Hier aus dem Corallus-Bikemagazin-Schweizerland:
> "Bitte keine Avid Juicy kaufen, die sind ******** und gefährlich. Mit der kann man viel zu fest bremsen, so dass man vorne über den Lenker fällt: vorsicht TODESGEFAHR! Wir wiederholen: bitte nicht kaufen, viel zu gefährlich!!"



Du lachst jetzt. Ist just das mti dem Abflug über den Lenker nicht einem BIKE Tester beim diesjährigen Bremstest passiert - nur weil die Bremse zu stark war? Ich glaube schon! Ach so, das war 'ne Gustav M


----------



## CES7 (6. Januar 2006)

Nun ich hab schon mit ner Louise 160 nen Abflug fabriziert.
Gewicht war damals um die 100kg.

Zur Not, also mit viel Kraft in den Patschehändchen, bekommst des auch mit ner Deore Disc hin.


----------



## Rerun (6. Januar 2006)

Auch wenn damit jetzt keine Zweifel bezüglich des Bike Testes und der defekten Jucy ausgeräumt werden können, so ist es doch als "pro" zu sehen, dass das XC9 im Bike Test 12/05 bei der Bremse 6 Punkte bekommen hat.


----------



## fsr_rider (6. Januar 2006)

XC4Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Not, also mit viel Kraft in den Patschehändchen, bekommst des auch mit ner Deore Disc hin.



Klar, das geht auch mit V-Brakes. Mit der Gutav ist es aber passiert, weil der Tester offenbar so bissige Bremsen nicht gewohnt war. Da reicht nämlich ein Finger, und das ohne grosse Kraft - schon meine mit der 190er Scheibe und den weniger bissigen Belägen ist brutal - die BIKE nimmt die 210er Scheiben, zumindest letztes Jahr noch dazu mit dne bissigen Belägen ...


----------



## fsr_rider (6. Januar 2006)

Ja, also mit den Testshat die BIKE einen Volltreffer geschossen. Da wird im gleichen Heft die Avid wegen Kolbenbrüchen "auseinandergenommen", ein paar Seiten später wird das Canyon (das war doch das XC9, oder?) wegen der tollen Avid Bremsen gelobt. Also: Wie ernst sollten wir den Holländer Test nehmen? Wenn's nicht mal die BIKE selber tut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CES7 (6. Januar 2006)

Verschiedene Redakteure?


----------



## corallus (6. Januar 2006)

Was XC4Lover, war dir etwa der Kolben gebrochen und hat sich ein Teil mit der Scheibe verhedert??  Mir graust es auch bi solch stuntmännischen Gedanken, doch wahrscheinlich werde ich das hie und da mal erleben dürfen, so das über den Lenker schwappen meine ich. Gönne mir jetzt auch mal ein gutes, neues Bike mit Scheibenbremsen und dergleichen und ich denke, es wird ein grosser Unterschied zu meinen V-Brakes sein. Grosse Scheiben und meine 60kgrämmchen...uiuiui...


----------



## CES7 (6. Januar 2006)

Sicher lustig im Schlammwäldchen, eher schmerzhaft auf Beton.
Halbes Jahr spürt man den Schmerz der tiefen Schürfwunden.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Januar 2006)

fsr_rider schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, das geht auch mit V-Brakes...



Mein Vater hat sich vor etwa 6 Jahren mal mein damaliges MTB ausgeborgt. Nach etwa 30 Min. stieg er über den Lenker ab -- er war die XT-V-Brakes nicht gewohnt...


----------



## CES7 (7. Januar 2006)

Habe exakt dieselbe Geschichte erlebt. Nur waren es läppische STX Cantilever.
Im übrigen war der Rahmen danach völlig zerkratzt. War ein neues Bike.


----------



## pefro (7. Januar 2006)

corallus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme an, es gibt so Normvorschriften und wirklichkeitsgetreue Tests, die jede Bremse erfüllen muss...



Da nimmst Du leider völlig falsche Sachen an.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Januar 2006)

XC4Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen war der Rahmen danach völlig zerkratzt. War ein neues Bike.



Dann hatte ich ja Glück -- in meinem Fall war nur der Papa ein bissl zerkratzt, und der war eh nicht mehr ganz neu...


----------



## corallus (7. Januar 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Da nimmst Du leider völlig falsche Sachen an.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Du scheinst mehr zu wissen als ich. Kenn mich da nicht so aus.. Ich habe in dem Bereich wohl zuviel Vertrauen in unsere High-Tech-Wirtschaft. Und auch wenn es keine Normen für solch Zeugs gibt, denke ich kaum, dass Avid solch ein Produkt auf den Markt bringt, ohne es genügend geprüft zu haben. Die wollen ja nicht gleich wieder vom Markt verschwinden..

Ach, jetzt bringen wir wieder so ernstes Zeugs in den inzwischen lustig-lockeren Tread...tststsss...


----------



## pefro (7. Januar 2006)

corallus schrieb:
			
		

> *Und auch wenn es keine Normen für solch Zeugs gibt, denke ich kaum, dass Avid solch ein Produkt auf den Markt bringt, ohne es genügend geprüft zu haben. Die wollen ja nicht gleich wieder vom Markt verschwinden..*



Damit triffst Du den Nagel auf den Kopf. Im Gegensatz zum Tüv für Auto & Motorrad gibts für Bikes/Teile keinerlei verpflichtende Prüfungen oder Tests die ein Herstellerr zu absolvieren hat, wenn er seine Produkte auf dem deutschen Martk verkaufen will.

Wenn also ein nepalesischer Hinterhof Bäcker 50g Carbon Vorbauten im Backofen hat und einen passenden Vertriebskanal nach Deutschland findet, darf er die Dinger hier auch verkaufen 

Noch zwei Geschichten zu dem Thema, auch wenns grad lustig zugeht hier 

Ner Bekannten von mir ist an nem Supermarktbike mal der Vorbau bei 30-40kmh bergrunter gebrochen - sie war dann zwei Monate im KH und wirklich übel zugerichtet. Danach kannst Du Dich dann damit vergüngen einen Produkthaftungsprozess gegen ne chinesische Bike Manufaktur zu führen.

Jetzt werden gleich alle aufschreien, jaja Supermarktbike usw. Ich komme aus Franken, letzte Saison ist dort ein Rennradfahrer tödlich verunglückt. Grund war ein ausgerissenes Alu Ausfallende von der Carbongabel seines Cube Bikes.

Klar - alles Einzelfälle - aber man denkt vielleicht ein bisserl kritischer über sowas nach.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## uphillbremser (7. Januar 2006)

Hat Canyon jetzt ein Sondermodell "Holländer" für Holländer im Programm???

Oder werden die in diesem Jahr nicht beliefert?

Um allen vorzugreifen: Ich finde meinen Beitrag mal wieder zum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillbremser (7. Januar 2006)

tstssss... Ausschnitt aus der Avid-Fummelanleitung:
Auf dem Gipfel angekommen unbedingt alle zu Verfügung stehenden Getränke saufen...
Nach der Abfahrt direkt anhalten und auf die vordere Bremse pinkeln. Keine Angst, das Nassbremsverhalten unserer Bremsen ist super.

Avid 2007: Innenbelüftete Bremsscheiben mit Stickstoff-Bremsflüssigkeitskühlung  (Freigabe auch für Holländer).

Gruß Uphillbremser


----------



## uphillbremser (8. Januar 2006)

Sorry, noch was Ernstes:
Ich habe mir die Detailauswertung der Bike-Magazin-Tests angesehen. Der Testsieger Nerve XC9 (mein Favorit) hat als einzige Bremse 6 Punkte geholt.

Außerdem habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass die Ergebnisse von Bremsentests nicht pauschal in eine Bike-Gesamtwertung einfließen, da es zu viele Faktoren gibt, die sich bei einer Bremse auswirken können. Hier wurden insbesondere die Präzision der Aufnahme, die Montage (schief/gerade,etc) erwähnt.

Mir scheint es so zu sein, dass in diesem Thema so viele Gegensätze von den Magazinen verbreitet werden, dass man sich seine Meinung einfach anders bilden muss (z. B. hier im Tread)... und hier werden die Avids überwiegend sehr gut eingestuft.
Gruß
...uphillbremser...


----------



## Niederbayer (8. Januar 2006)

Und jetzt das Testergebnis der AVID Juicy Seven des Bike Bremsentest aus 2004.
Bike-Urteil:
Mit Schwächen

Avid Juicy Seven - Fazit:
Mit Ausnahme der Standfestigkeit bekommt die brandneue Avid von der Testcrew nur Bestnoten. Wenn die Amerikaner das Problem mit den Leitungen in den Griff bekommen, sicher eine der besten Allround-Bremsen.

Was war passiert.
Der Worst-Case: Die Bremsleitung der Avid Juicy schmorte während der Standfestigkeitsprüfung ab. Totalausfall.

Stellungnahme von Avid:
Wir werden eine oder mehrere Modifikationen an der Juicy Seven vornehmen, um sicherzustelln, dass die Funktion in Zukunft auf allerhöchstem Niveau liegt.
Avid hat vorbildlich reagiert, den Bike Test in ähnlicher Form wiederholt und kam zum selben Ergebnis. Die Bremsleitung schmolz unter extremer Belastung.

Also hatte Avid 2004 schon einmal ein thermisches Problem, hat es nachvollzogen und reagiert.
Warum reagiert Avid auch 2006 nicht so? 
Der Holländertest wirklich so weit von der Realität. 
Wie erprobt Avid seine Produkte? Werden bei Avid keine Standfestigkeitsprüfungen gemacht? 
Warum fällt bei den anderen Testkandidaten keine mit derartigen Problem auf?
Warum fällt im Feld bei den Kunden keine Avid Bremse negativ auf?

So, vielen Spass beim Nachdenken.
Gruß,
der Niederbayer


----------



## uphillbremser (8. Januar 2006)

Niederbayer schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt das Testergebnis der AVID Juicy Seven des Bike Bremsentest aus 2004.
> Bike-Urteil:
> Mit Schwächen
> 
> ...


Danke für die Zusatzinfos, hab ich nicht gewußt. Mit welchem Bike liebäugelst Du jetzt. Würde mich interessieren, nicht um dann alle möglichen Argumente dagegen zu finden, sondern einfach nur so.
Wie Du geschrieben hast, war die Bremse beim damaligen Test "brandneu". Möglicherweise ist es heute (nach der Auslieferung) zu teuer nochmal so zu reagieren.

Wir beide können doch beruhigt Avid fahren, weil wir immer am

und am :kotz: sind. Für Kühlung beim Bremsen ist also immer gesorgt
Nochmals Danke... uphillbremser...


----------



## Niederbayer (8. Januar 2006)

uphillbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Mit welchem Bike liebäugelst Du jetzt. Würde mich interessieren, nicht um dann alle möglichen Argumente dagegen zu finden, sondern einfach nur so...



Ich pimp gerade mein Stahl-Hardtail und beobachte so den Markt. Vielleicht gibts es dann erst nächstes Jahr ein neues Bike. Letztes Jahr hatte ich ein Canyon ES6 - das war wirklich gut, habe aber dann auch im direkten Vergleich gemerkt das Hardtail fahren auch so seine Vorzüge hat. Leider hatte ich das ES6 ein bischen zu früh verkauft  und stehe jetzt ohne Fully da.

Gruß,
der Niederbayer


----------



## corallus (8. Januar 2006)

Vielleicht sollte man als Notbremse noch eine V-Brake montieren, neben den Scheiben, versteht sich..


----------



## uphillbremser (8. Januar 2006)

corallus schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man als Notbremse noch eine V-Brake montieren, neben den Scheiben, versteht sich..


Super Idee, aber das brauchst Du eigentlich nicht. In der Praxis sieht das Ende dann so aus:
Tal in Sicht ---weiterbremsen --- Bremsflüssigkeit am Siedepunkt --- keine Bremswirkung mehr --- Kolben 1 bricht --- rasanter, plötzlicher Anstieg der Bremswirkung (da verkeilt) --- Kolben 2 bricht --- Vorderrad steht --- treffe Flugvorbereitung --- Fortsetzung je nach örtlicher Gegebenheit (je nachdem ob Mauer, Stachelzaun, Hauswand,...).
 Anhalten tust Du immer, tut aber nicht immer weh.
...kann auch anders... uphillbremser...


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Januar 2006)

uphillbremser schrieb:
			
		

> tstssss... Ausschnitt aus der Avid-Fummelanleitung:
> Auf dem Gipfel angekommen unbedingt alle zu Verfügung stehenden Getränke saufen...
> Nach der Abfahrt direkt anhalten und auf die vordere Bremse pinkeln. Keine Angst, das Nassbremsverhalten unserer Bremsen ist super.


Geht's noch?






			
				Niederbayer schrieb:
			
		

> Warum fällt im Feld bei den Kunden keine Avid Bremse negativ auf?


Weil niemand nach einer sehr langen Abfahrt die Bremsen weiterhin gezogen hält...


----------



## uphillbremser (8. Januar 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Geht's noch?
> 
> Jooooo!!!!
> 
> ...



Richtig!!!!!!!! Hat eh keinen Zweck mehr
Gruß...uphillbremser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillbremser (8. Januar 2006)

Bevor alle denken ich sei ein Avid-Hasser noch Folgendes:

Ich behaupte, daß jede Avid Bremse auch den Holländer Test besteht, wenn sie vernünftig und möglicherweise etwas länger eingebremst wurde!!!

Die Bilder die ich von den defekten Kolben gesehen habe, deuten auf thermische Spannungsrisse hin. Alle BremsKolben sind gehärtet.
Nun, ich mache ab und zu Jagdmesser und verstehe daher etwas von der Thematik. Wenn ein Messer gehärtet wurde, ist es so hart, dass die Klinge bei einer Biegebelastung wie Glas brechen würde. Also wird der Stahl mehrfach angelassen (für eine bestimmte Zeit auf etwa 100-250 Grad aufgeheizt und abkühlen gelassen). Durch das Anlassen wird der Stahl zäh und bricht nicht mehr.
Der Kolben einer Avid kann aus meiner Sicht nur brechen, wenn er im neuen Zustand (ohne vorher ausreichend oft aufgeheizt und wieder abgekühlt worden zu sein = Einfahren der Bremse, je nach Kolbenhärte kann das unterschiedlich lange dauern) durch z. B. einen Holländertest extrem erhitzt und großen Kräften ausgesetzt wird.
Bei normaler und abnormaler Fahrt steigt die Temperatur mit Sicherheit nicht in diesen Extrembereich, aber in die Region, wo die Härte der Kolben etwas nachläßt.
Wenn Ihr also die Bremse schön eingefahren habt, glaube ich, wird eure Avid auch den Holländertest ohne Probleme überstehen.
Ich glaube auch, Avid hat dieses Problem längst analysiert. Aber Avid weiß, dass a) im normalen Betrieb diese Temperaturen nicht auftreten und
b) nach einiger Zeit der Kolben nicht mehr brechen wird.
Also schön einbremsen, ab und zu auch mal richtig heiß werden lassen, dann kann zukünftig nichts mehr schief gehen.
Avid könnte aus meiner Sicht nur alle Bremsen zurückrufen, Kolben ausbauen, diese anlassen und wieder einbauen. Wäre wohl der Ruin der Firma... Aber mit der nächsten Lieferung von Avid wird auch dieses Problem behoben sein (dann sin die Kolben nicht mehr so hart).

So...jetzt könnt Ihr alle auf mich losgehen...
Trotzdem schöne Grüße ...uphillbremser...


----------



## Quellekatalog (8. Januar 2006)

@ Uphillbremser, wird es jetzt doch noch ein Canyon?


----------



## weissbierbiker (8. Januar 2006)

dann montier ich mir jetzt jagdmesser ans rad--die brechen wenigstens nicht

gruss wbb


----------



## uphillbremser (9. Januar 2006)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> @ Uphillbremser, wird es jetzt doch noch ein Canyon?


Ich hab mich zumindest durchgerungen, mir die Bikes mal in Koblenz anzusehen. Steppenwolf Tundra FS (bekommt man billiger als in der MB steht 3150,--) hab ich mir schon angesehen. Die Dämpferkombi (Fox F100 TL und RP3) gefällt mir sehr gut. Ist leider auch um Einiges teurer als ein Canyon. Der Sevice spielt bei mir eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, da ich beruflich öfters mal in Koblenz sein kann.

Warte noch ab, bis sich meine oder eine andere Vermutung bzgl. Avid bestätigt.
Gruss...uphillbremser...
Und ich hab mir eingebildet, meine Frau sei das größte Problem wenn´s um ein neues Bike geht

Gruß ... UHB...


----------



## uphillbremser (9. Januar 2006)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> dann montier ich mir jetzt jagdmesser ans rad--die brechen wenigstens nicht
> 
> gruss wbb[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## fsr_rider (9. Januar 2006)

Wenn dir das Canyon gut gefällt, du auf Service verzichten kannst, dann kauf es doch! Wenn dir die Avid Bremsen nicht so gut gefallen, dann verkauf sie direkt (also ungefahren) auf Ebay - Scheibenbremsen gehen problemlos weg! Dann hast du freie Auswahl! Louise FR? Oder die Oro? Oder die neue Deore in 200mm, von der die Tester der BIKE so begeistert waren? Wenn du die Bremsen ebenfalls beim Discounter kaufst, zahlst du für eine gleich teure Bremse nicht viel mehr als du bei Ebay für deine bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (9. Januar 2006)

@fsr_rider

das hab ich doch auch schon längst vorgeschlagen weil es die einfachste und logischste Lösung aller Probs wäre. Aber wie Du weiter vorn lesen kannst verstösst diese Massnahme gegen "uphillbremseres" Prinzipien. Kannst Du daher leider genausogut einer Parkuhr erzählen . Glaube alleine die Energie, die hier mit Aufregen über die Bremse entsteht, reicht zum Verzögern auf der Eiger Nordwand .

cheers 
Rumble


----------



## rutschi (9. Januar 2006)

@ Rumblefisch
Nix gegen die Eigernordwand - wer dort bremst ist selber schuld !!  

Eigentlich sollte uphillbremser ja eh keine Probleme mit bremsen haben.....bremst ja nur bergauf (höchstens die die hinter ihm herfahren) 

Grüsse aus CH
rutschi


----------



## uphillbremser (9. Januar 2006)

rutschi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rumblefisch
> Nix gegen die Eigernordwand - wer dort bremst ist selber schuld !!
> 
> Eigentlich sollte uphillbremser ja eh keine Probleme mit bremsen haben.....bremst ja nur bergauf (höchstens die die hinter ihm herfahren)
> ...



Ich glaube, das siehst Du falsch... ich muss am Berg wegen Dir bremsen...
 
Gruß ...UHB...fand den Namen einfach nur witzig. Bremse beim Motorrad so heftig, dass mein Nummernschild voller Fliegen ist.


----------



## uphillbremser (9. Januar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @fsr_rider
> 
> das hab ich doch auch schon längst vorgeschlagen weil es die einfachste und logischste Lösung aller Probs wäre. Aber wie Du weiter vorn lesen kannst verstösst diese Massnahme gegen "uphillbremseres" Prinzipien. Kannst Du daher leider genausogut einer Parkuhr erzählen . Glaube alleine die Energie, die hier mit Aufregen über die Bremse entsteht, reicht zum Verzögern auf der Eiger Nordwand .
> 
> ...


Hi rumble,
schau mal weiter oben, da steht von mir kleingedruckt, so dass es nicht jeder sieht und ich mein bereits verlorenes Gesicht erneut verliere: ...werde mal in Ko vorbeischauen...
 Gruß ...UHB...


----------



## rumblefish (9. Januar 2006)

@uphillbremser

auf jeden Fall bist Du ein heißer Favorit auf den Forumspokal  

 Rumble


----------



## Montmorency95 (15. Januar 2006)

Hi,

In Bike 01/06, aber in Frankreich, wurde ein XC9 getestet.

Als negative Bermerkung:
Bressem: Vorn zu stark, (aber kein Kolben kaputt...)
Lenker,  form nicht optimal

Rest, alles ist mit super components, die besten(???)
Sfeifigkeit super, gewicht gering, Bergauf optimal auch für 30 km.

Ok, Bike macht Werbung für Canyon, aber sehr oft die beste MTB sind von Lapierre oder Vario "made in France" (mit Rahmen made in Taiwan...) und dann scheint das dieses MTB super ist.

Wenn jemand will kann ich den Artikel kopieren, (klar es ist nicht erlaubt...)

Didier.


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo Didier,

Bike hat sich beschwert, dass die vordere Bremse ZU stark ist? Ja sind sie jetzt komplett verrückt geworden...?


----------



## Trailsucker (15. Januar 2006)

man kann sich doch immer wieder über "experten" amüsieren.


----------



## rumblefish (16. Januar 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Bike hat sich beschwert, dass die vordere Bremse ZU stark ist? Ja sind sie jetzt komplett verrückt geworden...?



Da fällt mir doch gleich die Fisherment Friend Werbung ein: "Sind Sie zu stark, bist Du zu schwach"


----------



## Didi123 (16. Januar 2006)

Vielleicht liegt hier ein Missverständnis vor, Montmorency95 schreibt:



> Bressem: Vorn zu stark, (aber kein Kolben kaputt...)



Wie - kein Kolben kaputt...? 

Möglicherweise wollte er etwas anderes damit ausdrücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rutschi (16. Januar 2006)

Das in diesem Französischen-Test der Kolben NICHT kaputt gegangen ist beunruhigt mich ein wenig. Von einem Hertseller wie AVID hätte ich doch mehr konstanz erwartet..... 

Ich selber finde es auch nicht ok wenn die Bremse vorne zu stark ist. Ist ganz klar ein Abstimmungsproblem - jedoch mit einfacher Lösung:
- Hinten auch 200'er Scheibchen drauf und zusätzlich highperformance Beläge......dann sind beide zu stark und das passt abstimmungstechnisch dann ja auch wieder  

Ob man anstelle der AVIS Disc auch eine V-Brake haben kann sollte man doch unbedingt mit Canyon besprechen!!!


----------



## thof (16. Januar 2006)

Ich bin die Avid Juicy Seven letztes Jahr an einem Stumpi Expert 120 gefahren, auch anspruchsvolle Alpencrossetappen. Ich war begeistert von der Bremse. Sie ist auch (!) ein Grund, weswegen ich mir ein Canyon Grand Canyon Pro bestellt habe. Und kein Biketest kann mich davon abhalten.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Januar 2006)

rutschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selber finde es auch nicht ok wenn die Bremse vorne zu stark ist.


Es gibt keine ZU starke Bremse, es gibt nur unfähige Bremser... 
Wenn eine 185er Avid schon "zu" stark wäre, was wäre dann erst eine 210er Gustav M?

Nebenbei bemerkt: ich fahre eine Louise FR 185/160 -- die ist def. nicht zu stark, im Gegenteil...


----------



## rutschi (16. Januar 2006)

@ FloImSchnee

Mein Beitrag war eigentlich sarkastisch gemeint  . Ich bin auch Deiner/Eurer Meinung..........entweder man hat genug Gefühl im Finger oder man lässt es sein


----------



## thory (16. Januar 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> ...was wäre dann erst eine 210er Gustav M?
> 
> [/SIZE]



... die Gustl hat doch eh schon einen Tester erledigt - oder wie war das beim großen Scheibenbremsen test der Bike


----------



## yuexel99 (16. Januar 2006)

Meine Schwester fand ihre Cantileverbremsen zu stark, nachdem ich ihr die Beläge gewechselt habe. Ist alles nur eine Sache der Gewöhnung.


----------



## Niederbayer (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollt mal so in die Rund der ersten Canyon 2006er Modell Besitzer fragen wie die ersten Endrücke der Juicy sind?
Nein, nicht ob schon ein Kolben gebrochen ist sonder wie sich die Bremse anfühlt und funktioniert. Verabreitung, Oberflächen, Schleifen der Bremsbeläge, Geräusche vielleicht schon Erfahrungen mit fading etc.

Gruß,
der Niederbayer


----------



## Hupert (25. Januar 2006)

Also ich bin begeistert, (bin vorher jedoch jahrelang "nur" ne HS33 gefahren) die Optik der Bremshebel (ich hab die Carbon) ist traumhaft und die Bremsattelmontage gestaltet sich als echtes Kinderspiel auch für Newbys wie meine Person. Zupacken tut sie für mein Empfinden recht brachial (ich wieg aber auch nur 66 kg) aber äußerst gut dosierbar. Bei Nässe quitschts ziemlich, da hatte ich die aber auch noch nicht richtig eingebremst. Meine vordere Scheibe kam leider mit nem leichten Schlag, und schleift deshalb minimal am Sattel, hab ich auch mit ner Neueinstellung des Sattels nicht völlig wegbekommen... ich werd evtl den Rotor in den nächsten Tagen nochmal neu montieren. Zum Fading kann ich leider noch nix sagen da ich das gute Stück noch nicht  so hart rangenommen hab das man da was merken könnte.

Unterm Strich bleibt zu sagen: geile Bremse


----------



## walvis (25. Januar 2006)

Habe mit meinen 100kg plus Rucksack die 200er/180er Kombo am ES letztes Wochenende mal eingefahren - mein Eindruck:

Sie wird immer besser - Fading tritt bisher ueberhaupt nicht auf und selbst die gefuehlte Hitze nach Abfahrten (eher kurze bis mittellange) und starken Bremsungen ist nicht sehr hoch.

Kann immer nur wiederholen - jedes britische Bikemagazin gibt ihr Top Noten - besonders wegen der Power - somit scheiss ich auf den Bike Test!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (25. Januar 2006)

...warum hat´s das scheiss nicht bei dir ge*******?


sei´s drum, recht haste auf jeden Fall


----------



## schappi (27. Januar 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mit meinen 100kg plus Rucksack die 200er/180er Kombo am ES letztes Wochenende mal eingefahren - mein Eindruck:
> 
> Sie wird immer besser - Fading tritt bisher ueberhaupt nicht auf und selbst die gefuehlte Hitze nach Abfahrten (eher kurze bis mittellange) und starken Bremsungen ist nicht sehr hoch.
> 
> Kann immer nur wiederholen - jedes britische Bikemagazin gibt ihr Top Noten - besonders wegen der Power - somit scheiss ich auf den Bike Test!



Sei bloss vorsichtig wenn du ein Bike nach der Abfahrt mit angezogener Handbremse abstellst. Da könnte dir der Bremskolben brechen.
Das ist ja immer noch der große Zweifel von Niederbayer der hier noch nicht ausgeräumt werden konnte.
Ansonsten Viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike

Schappi


----------



## walvis (27. Januar 2006)

> Sei bloss vorsichtig wenn du ein Bike nach der Abfahrt mit angezogener Handbremse abstellst.



Mist habe das Teil gerade in Parkstellung am Hang stehen... und das schon seit drei Stunden, was mach ich nun? Wusste nicht das es reicht nen schweren Gang reinzulegen um es vorm Wegrollen zu hindern


----------



## schappi (27. Januar 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Mist habe das Teil gerade in Parkstellung am Hang stehen... und das schon seit drei Stunden, was mach ich nun? Wusste nicht das es reicht nen schweren Gang reinzulegen um es vorm Wegrollen zu hindern



Ja bist Du denn....! Hast Du nicht die Bike gelesen? Der Holländertest zeigt doch eindeutig wie gefährlich solches Verhalten bei Avid Bremsen ist!
Du musst unbedingt vor dem Anziehen der Handbremse auf den Bremssattel pinkeln um ihn abzukühlen, sonst riskiertst du einen Kolbenbruch!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Orlando2 (1. Februar 2006)

Hi at all,

hab ein ES 8, Bj. 2006

Bremse bis jetzt einwandfrei.
Super Druckpunkt, einwandfreie Verzögerung hinten wie vorne.
Kein Schleifen usw.
Bremse ist noch nicht eingefahren.

Bike ist einfach nur gut.

Kleines Problem was aber in den nächsten Tagen geklärt wird wie folgt:

Habe mir Shimanopedale bei Canyon montieren lassen, PD-M 324

Das rechte Pedal hat etwas Spiel in der Lagerung.
Kann hier ein merkliches Spiel feststellen wenn ich mit per Hand radial eine Kraft aufbringe.

Nach Anruf bei Canyon:

Kommen Sie vorbei und wir schauen uns das direkt an.
Wenn nicht i.O. dann tauschen wir aus.

Muß sagen ich wohne in Neuwied (ca. 18 km vor Koblenz) und deshalb kein Problem für mich.

Alles weitere muß ich noch "erfahren"........

Mein Fazit:

Habe den Kauf nicht bereut bis jetzt und würde das gleiche Bike wieder bestellen.

Im übrigen gibt es ja zwei Jahre Gewährleistung und 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen.
Wenn Defekte dann hin und es wird behoben.
So einfach ist das.

Gruß Orlando


----------



## Rip258 (2. Februar 2006)

Wie stelle ich eine leicht schleifende Juicy optimal ein?

Wenn möglich einfach beschreiben, da es mein erstes Bike mit Bremsscheiben ist. Und ich hiermit noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt habe. 

Oder legt sich das Schleifen,wenn sie richtig eingebremst ist?

Wie bremse ich die Juicy richtig ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (2. Februar 2006)

Hmm also mit dem Einstellen ist es eigentlich ganz einfach und du gehst da am besten nach Handbuch vor... also Bremssattelschrauben (CPS Schrauben) lösen und wieder anziehen bis sich der Sattel gerade noch so auf dem Bremssattelhalter bewegen läßt. jetzt ein paar mal mit dem Bremshebel "pumpen" und dann die Bremse gezogen halten (das ist auch unbedingt nach laaaangen Abfahrten erforderlich!!!!       ). Jetzt einfach den Sattel wieder vorsichtig festziehen. Beide Schrauben schön abwechselnd also nicht erst eine anballern und dann die andere. Is eigentlich ne idiotensichere Geschichte. Einfach mal ein wenig selbst rumprobieren... das Schleifen an meiner hab ich im übrigen nicht völlig wegbekommen, man hört es aber auch nur wenn´s gaaanz leise ist. hat nen Schlag die Scheibe, aber so gering, daß ich durchaus damit leben kann. Werd die Leutz bei Canyon halt bei der ersten Durchsicht drauf aufmerksam machen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Februar 2006)

Rip258 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie stelle ich eine leicht schleifende Juicy optimal ein?
> 
> Wenn möglich einfach beschreiben, da es mein erstes Bike mit Bremsscheiben ist. Und ich hiermit noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.
> 
> ...



Die letzte Frage sollte dir das Manual beantworten, sonst findest im Bremsen-Subforum ca. 20 Threads darüber ! (Suchfunktion...) 

Da du offenbar noch nicht versiert bist, was Bremsen betrifft, würde ich erst mal die Einbremsphase abwarten und NICHT selbst daran herumschrauben! (wir sprechen hier immerhin über Sicherheitsrelevantes!)
Oft liegt es auch nur daran, dass die Laufräder nicht ganz richtig sitzen -- Schnellspanner auf/zu...


----------



## Hupert (2. Februar 2006)

> Schnellspanner auf/zu...



Ganz genau, erstmal auf nummer sicher gehen das die Laufräder auch hundertpro da sitzen wo sie hingehören


----------



## Janosh (3. Februar 2006)

hallo liebe Leute,

nun wirds Zeit für mich auch mal meinen Senf abzugeben.
Scheinbar rückt  nun *bike* von den eigenen Erkenntnissen aus dem Bremsentest ab, denn in der Märzausgabe bekommt das CANYON ES7 den " All-Mountain"- Kauftipp mit *bike*-Urteil "super" und im letzten Satz der Bewertung heisst es dann: " Gut auch: souveräne Bremsen."
Also Juicy 7 doch net so schlecht, oder???
Gruss an alle
Janosch


----------



## Hupert (3. Februar 2006)

... "Fachzeitschrift"


----------



## Rip258 (4. Februar 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz genau, erstmal auf nummer sicher gehen das die Laufräder auch hundertpro da sitzen wo sie hingehören



Danke für die Infos, habe das vordere Laufrad noch mal aus und eingebaut und siehe da es hat wieder geschliffen (noch schlimmer als vorher).

Das gleiche nochmal probiert und prompt ist kein Schleifen mehr zu hören.


----------



## hiflyer (5. Februar 2006)

Es ist immer von Vorteil mal über den eigenen Tellerrand hinauszugucken und ihn nicht einfach zu vergrößern aus welchem Grund auch immer (Anzeigenaufkommen  ,eigene Vorlieben etc...).

Wie schon an anderen Stellen erwähnt gibt es auf diesem Planeten noch mehr Tester und Zeitungen ,als nur MB und Bike.
Kreise beruflich um die Erde,mal die eine oder andere Richtung und habe schon etliche Zeitungen anderer Countrys gelesen und gesehen:
-Gleiche Produkte erziehlen unterschiedliche Rankings,das gilt für Bremsen ,Gabeln,Reifen .......

Manchmal sehr erstaunlich,einen Totalausfall einer Jucy war nie dabei.
Als Tester mit so einem Ergebnis hätte ich sofort ein zweites Exemplar der gleichen Bremse getestet> die 300-400 sind für ein solches Magazin wohl drin.
Mir gefällt der Ausdruck " Bikebravo",er besagt Alles,es werden Bikes für 5000
mit Bikes für 2500 in einen Topf geworfen und ein Testranking erstellt..

Hab mich weltweit nach einem MB umgeschaut auch US,wo es "billige" Specis
gibt, especially "on sale" ,habe mich aber trotzdem für ein Canyon entschieden,da das Preisleistungsverhältnis ok ist und auch das Design mich überzeugt hat (scheint mir mehr scientific und weniger try and error zu sein ,als große Amimarken).
Die Jucy würde ich sofort kaufen,keine Bedenken.Wären Probleme da würden die sich hier in Forum abbilden>siehe letztes Jahr MANITOU Gabeln
Wer mal in anderen MB Magazinen interessiert ist:www.mbaction.com,dort gibt es jetzt sogar ein Jahresabonnement für 19,99$ zum downloaden,in diesem Magazin hat z.b. der XCR MUD Reifen einen schlechten Rollwiderstand!

2007 gehe ich mal auf die Cycle Fair in Taipeh (Taiwan) und werde mich mal umschauen was die Parts wirklich kosten(bin öfters mal im Hyatt neben dem World Trade Center in Taipeh)

So long
Keep the blue up
hiflyer


----------



## hans7 (22. Februar 2006)

Hallo, 

ich kram jetzt mal diesen alten Thread wieder hervor.

Wie sind denn bis jetzt eure Erfahrungen die ihr mit der Bremse habt?
Es werden ja bestimmt schon einige damit rumfahren oder?

Irgendwelche Probleme mit Stottern, Quitschen oder dergleichen?


----------



## Hupert (22. Februar 2006)

Du weißt doch wie das in Foren so ist... da wird immer erst dann gemeckert wenn irgendwas in Ar*** geht oder nich mehr funzt. Da dem nicht so ist, scheint entweder alles mit der Bremse in bester Ordnung zu sein (wie bei mir) oder die Leutz sind tragischerweise alle schon beim einbremsen ums Leben gekommen   

Grüße


----------



## Rip258 (22. Februar 2006)

Dies ist meine erste Scheibenbremse und ich bin mit der Avid 7 sehr zufrieden. 

Ab und zu ein leichtes Schleifgeräusch (zum Beispiel in Kurven) das aber gleichwieder verschwindet. 
Prima zu dosieren und perfekter Druckpunkt.

Ich kann bisher nichts negatives Berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stay_anonym (24. Februar 2006)

ich hatte vorher nur magura julie scheibenbremsen.
im vergleich zu den jetzigen avid 7ern bin ich 10000mal mehr zufrieden.
ich wäre schon 2mal überfahren wurden, haette ich die julie dran. mit der avid  habe ich die x-fache bremswirkung. vollbremsung mit tempo 40 kein problem!
danke an avid, dass ich noch keine unfalle hatte!


----------



## redfirediablo (25. Februar 2006)

die julie ist natürlich auch eine andere Kategorie als die juicy 7 was baujahr und Preis anbelangt. Wenn, dann muß schon mit der aktuellen louise FR vergleichen. Meine alte 2000er RS Judy Race Gabel hat heute auch keine Chance mehr gegen eine aktuelle Fox.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (28. Februar 2006)

Weiß jemand ob es für die Avid Juicy 7 auch kürzere Bremsgriffe gibt??

Finde die für Ein-Finger-Bedienung etwas zu lang und für zwei Finger is die Bremse zu sehr "Anker-ausm-Fenster-werfen"...


----------



## Hupert (28. Februar 2006)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand ob es für die Avid Juicy 7 auch kürzere Bremsgriffe gibt??
> 
> Finde die für Ein-Finger-Bedienung etwas zu lang und für zwei Finger is die Bremse zu sehr "Anker-ausm-Fenster-werfen"...




Grobmotoriker...


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. März 2006)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Finde die für Ein-Finger-Bedienung etwas zu lang


Schieb sie doch etwas zur Lenkermitte...

Ansonsten: wart erst mal ab -- du gewöhnst dich *sicher* an die höhere Bissigkeit...
(und spätestens, wenn du mal eine _lange_ Abfahrt (>1000hm) fährst, wirst du froh über unverkrampfte Hände/Unterarme sein...)


----------



## pfohlenrolle (1. März 2006)

Hast wahrscheinlich recht. Hatte vorher nie Scheiben, nur XT -VBrakes. Da sind einem bei langen Abfahrten echt die Finger abgestorben...

Ansonsten etwas zur Lenker-Mitte hin...Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können... THX


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. März 2006)

Hallo ihr Juicy Fahrer,
sagt mal...quietscht bei euch die VR Bremse auch so extrem? Das is ja richtig übel...geht das nach dem Einbremsen (habe bis jetz schon wahnwitzige 3,5km runter  ) nochmal weg oder wird das immer so quietschen?


----------



## stay_anonym (12. März 2006)

hi, habe erst 50km weg und bei mir hat noch nie was gequietscht!


----------



## Staabi (12. März 2006)

Hallo,

eine nicht eingebremste Juicy neigt vor allem bei Feuchtigkeit zum Quietschen. Und feucht ist es glaube ich überall in Deutschland . Wird besser, wenn die Bremse ordentlich eingefahren ist.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. März 2006)

Ok, danke für die Info. Dann werde ich wohl erst mal sehen das ich viele Brems-km drauf bekomme


----------



## JürgenH (20. Juni 2006)

Hab grad die Suche bemüht, aber bei Canyon nichts gefunden, das nur mal vorweg.

Folgendes Problem mit der Jucy Seven:

Hat alles Prima funktioniert, das quietschen kam wirklich nur bei Feuchtigkeit, war aber nach 2-3 Bremsvorgängen dann weg.

So, nun hat es mich vor einer Woche mächtig langgelegt. Konnte die ersten 2 Tage kaum laufen, selbst humpeln wäre zu optimistisch gesagt.

Konnte also erst gestern wieder losradeln. Und da ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
Wenn ich vorne mit der Jucy richtig zupacke, dann fängt die Gabel bei meinem XC 6 richtig das vibrieren an, das war vorher nicht! Das ist so, wie wenn man mit einem Radiergummi schiebt und nicht zieht. Das war vorher definitiv nicht!

Jemand ne Idee?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Wuudi (20. Juni 2006)

Ist mir bei meinem ES mit Talas auch aufgefallen. Hab genau den gleichen Effekt.


----------



## Didi123 (20. Juni 2006)

Ich glaub' den Effekt haben viele Bikes mit Juicy, schaut mal ins Bremsenforum.
--> Juicy rubbelt, oder so...

Didi


----------



## Tom_Leo (20. Juni 2006)

Ist bei meinem ES auch manchmal, dass es extrem rubbelt und vibriert.

Habe mir jetzt mal von Swissstop die grünen  Belege geholt und werde diese vorne ausprobiert. Gelesen habe ich über die Swissstop bis dato nur gutes - mal sehen wie sich diese Belege in der Praxis anfühlen.

Gruß

Tom


----------



## patsch03 (20. Juni 2006)

meine avid rubbelt auch als erstes nur hinten jetzt aber auch vorn.... aber nur bei mässigem bremsen,  bei zupacken ist das rubbeln dann weg....i etwas lästig ist es schon, wenn ich jedoch die garantie hätte, dass es kein technisches problem ist, hab ich kein problem damit.

gruss patsch03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreeH (21. Juni 2006)

Habe bei meiner Juicy auch diesen Rubbeleffekt erlebt. Das Rubbeln scheint verstärkt aufzutreten nach heftigen, längeren Bremsaktionen mit ordentlich Abrieb der Beläge und Erhitzung der Scheiben. Bei mir läßt er sich beseitigen bzw. stark reduzieren, wenn ich häufiger mal die Scheiben reinige (mit etwas Seifenwasser oder mit Alkohol). Das mache ich entweder immer nach einer Tour, oder auch während einer längeren Tour (nasser, sauberer Lappen oder Taschentuch reicht.)

Gruß
Andree


----------



## patsch03 (21. Juni 2006)

es wäre für alle beroffenen vieleicht wertvoll, wenn STAABI sich zu diesem avid problem äussern würde  ???
denn ER weiss immer rat

patsch03


----------



## Trailsucker (21. Juni 2006)

also ich habe es mal mit dem abschleifen der bremsbeläge probiert. in einem der threads hier hat jmd vorgeschlagen die kanten der bremsbeläge abzuschleifen. das hat bei mir geholfen. es ist besser geworden.


----------



## Monsterwade (21. Juni 2006)

Bei den zwei Probefahrten die ich bis jetzt machen konnte ist mir auch dieses 
ABS-Rubbeln bei hartem Zugriff aufgefallen. Macht ein wenig Angst, wenn 
man sich das Wackeln der Gabel anschaut. Ob das auf Dauer den Lagerbuchsen
gut tut?


----------



## Trailsucker (21. Juni 2006)

das ist eine gute frage. bei einer vollbremsung schwingt die talas an meinem ES doch etwa 5cm (!) hin und her.(also 2,5cm in jede richtung)


----------



## Schluckspecht (21. Juni 2006)

diese bremse ist irgendwie nicht das gelbe vom ei. scheinbar rubbeln die fast alle. mich nervt die zT schon gewaltig.....


----------



## RonnyS (22. Juni 2006)

Scheint mehrere Faktoren zu geben die dazuführen - zumind. beim ES
(da beim ESX zumeist das Problem
mit einem Bremsenreiniger - auch leichtes quitschen - erledigt ist)
hier evt. ein kleiner Einfluß der Gabel, Nabe und Schnellspanner ?


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (22. Juni 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint mehrere Faktoren zu geben die dazuführen - zumind. beim ES
> (da beim ESX zumeist das Problem
> mit einem Bremsenreiniger - auch leichtes quitschen - erledigt ist)
> hier evt. ein kleiner Einfluß der Gabel, Nabe und Schnellspanner ?




Am WXC meiner Freundin hat die Avid genau die gleichen Symptome. Quitschen, Ruppeln und bei starker Belastung ein dröhnender Ton.
Es liegt an der Bremse/Belagsmischung.

MMN


----------



## Monsterwade (24. Juni 2006)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:
			
		

> Am WXC meiner Freundin hat die Avid genau die gleichen Symptome. Quitschen, Ruppeln und bei starker Belastung ein dröhnender Ton.
> Es liegt an der Bremse/Belagsmischung.
> 
> MMN


Mit welchen Belägen hast Du das Rubbeln weggekriegt?


----------



## löösns (28. Juni 2006)

meine funktioniert nach dem einbremsen tip top. 
hatte am anfang ein schleifen. probiert mal folgendes: die postmount (also die, die in fahrtrichtung schauen) schrauben lösen, die bremse ziehen und in gezogenem zustand wieder festschrauben. behebt garantiert schleifende, teilweise auch rubbelnde discs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (1. Juli 2006)

löösns hat Recht und die Bremsscheibe auch mal mit Bremsenreiniger
säubern


----------



## tom23" (3. Juli 2006)

jepp,

und wenn du ein bisschen mehr wiegst, so wie ich, muss man die Prozedur auch mal öfter machen.
Schraubenkleber nicht vergessen.

...wobei hiermit meistens nur das Schleifen und in den seltensten Fällen das Rubbeln
behoben werden dürfte.


----------



## Kette-links (10. Juli 2006)

Hi,
ich hatte die Frage schon im Tech-Talk gestellt, aber leider keine Antwort bekommen  . Wie kann man bei der Avid die noch ausreichende Belagsdicke kontrollieren    Bei Magura funktioniert das schnell über die mitgelieferten gelben Transportsicherungen. Im Manuell von Avid habe ich leider nicht's entdeckt. Is nämlich blöd wenn man ne längere Tour plant und 
man feststellt, dass die Beläge runter sind  .

Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## kutschbiker (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo
Ich muß ehrlich zu diesem Thema sagen das die Avid Juicy Seven bei mir ohne Probleme gelaufen ist. Sie ist eine top Bremse. Hätte Sie bei mir nie gewechslt wenn ich nicht eine Formula Oro Puro vor zwei Wochen im Bike Magazin gewonnen hätte. Preisausschreiben Ausgabe 05/06. Juicy ist voll OK!! Und Leute das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist ja wohl unschlagbar bei Canyon, da kann man froh sein wenn schon orginal so eine Bremse verbaut ist!mfg


----------



## Didi123 (14. Juli 2006)

Kette-links schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Wie kann man bei der Avid die noch ausreichende Belagsdicke kontrollieren  [...]


Beläge ausbauen und einen Messschieber (Schieblehre?) benutzen...
Avid schreibt in seinem TechManual (06JuicyTechManual.pdf) folgendes:

"26. Inspect your brake pads: measure the total thickness of each pad. If there is LESS than 3mm of total pad width (pad backing and pad material), replace both brake pads."

Wenn Du Bedenken hast, dass es knapp werden könnte, bei längeren Touren einfach Ersatzbeläge mitnehmen, dann kann gar nix passieren...

Alles klar...!?


----------



## Kette-links (14. Juli 2006)

@Didi123,
vielen Dank.



> Beläge ausbauen und einen Messschieber (Schieblehre?) benutzen...


Dachte nur, dass es vielleicht noch ne Art von Schnelltest d.h. ohne Demontage der Beläge gibt  .
Aber nochmals vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## cosistephan (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Wie ist das bei euch mit Minimalschleifen?
Vorn ist bei mir gar nix!
Hinten tritt es abhängig von der Geschwindigkeit auf!
So ca zwischen 26 und 29 km/h.
Hab schon die Sattelschrauben gelöst, Bremse gezogen und wieder Festgezogen. 
Der Effekt bleibt! 
Ist der Scheibenschlag zu groß???

Danke!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Mutton (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo Stephan,

bei mir ist es ähnlich, wobei das schleifen sporadisch auftritt. Ich denke mal, dass das aber nicht so schlimm ist, da man beim Fahren keineswegs beeinträchtigt wird. Bei Scheibenbremsen scheint ein sporadisches Schleifen üblich zu sein.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## cosistephan (17. Juli 2006)

Vom Geräusch her ist es aber nervig und vorn schleift ja auch gar nix!
Warum dann gerade hinten und nur in einem bestimmten Geschwindigkeitsbereich???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. Juli 2006)

cosistephan schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Geräusch her ist es aber nervig und vorn schleift ja auch gar nix!
> Warum dann gerade hinten und nur in einem bestimmten Geschwindigkeitsbereich???




Schon mal etwas von Eigenfrequenzen eines schwingfähigen Systems gehört?

Die Verhältnisse hinten sind ganz anders als vorne.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Kresse (17. Juli 2006)

Hey!!

Sagt doch mal, ob man gegenüber der Avid Seven ne Louise FR vorziehen sollte?! Wie siehts mit der Standfestigkeit der Bremsbeläge aus? Hab nämlich gehört dass die fix durch sein sollen! Bin am überlegen, ob ich die Louise vom alten Bike ans neue Packe...


----------



## Rip258 (17. Juli 2006)

Die Avid hat ein sehr gutes Bremsverhalten, und ist gut dosierbar.

Mit meinem ES 7 habe ich 2.200 km und ca. 25.000 hm gefahren und die Beläge sind immer noch top.


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juli 2006)

Scherz, oder? Immer noch die Original-Beläge?!


----------



## Wuudi (18. Juli 2006)

Also ich hab zwar erst ca. 1.000km auf 30.000hm aber auch noch Top original Beläge.


----------



## Rip258 (18. Juli 2006)

@ Flo

Du hast recht es sind immer noch die Original - Bremsbeläge. Wie sieht es den bei dir aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niederbayer (14. November 2006)

Hier hatte ich auch ein paar Fragen gestellt.

Könnte Ihr auch schließen !!


----------



## schappi (14. November 2006)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Hier hatte ich auch ein paar Fragen gestellt.
> 
> Könnte Ihr auch schließen !!



und? wie sind jetzt deine Erfahrungen mit der Jucy?
sind deine Bedenken eingetreten?

Wie sind deine erfahrungen mit dem ES?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Med_Dejmen (30. Juni 2009)

hi, 
ich fahre auch seit ca. einem jahr die avid jucy 5 an meinem torque und habe seit knapp zwei monaten das problem,, dass sich der druckpunkt bei der vorderbremse nach harten stößen, schlägen oder landungen immer extrem weit nach hinten verschiebt und richtig weich wird.
das komische daran is, dass bei " normalen " trails, oder downhills ohne große sprünge oder drops sich nix tut, heiß, auch bei langen trails wird die scheibe zwar heiß, der druckpunkt bleibt aber konstant und hart.
das problem tritt nur auf, wenn ich springe... 
und jetzt kommts: nach ein paar stunden ruhe oder normaler bremsbelastung bei langsamer fahrt schiebt der druckpunkt sich wieder an die vorherige stelle und wird auch wieder härter.
zu erst hab ich gedacht, dass man einfach die bremse mal wieder entlüften müsste und als ich das letzte woche getan hab hats auch ne weile funktioniert, aber seit zwei tagen hab ich wieder das problem und bin einfach ratlos und hab nicht die leiseste ahnung woran das liegen könnte!
vielleicht kann mir da ja einer von euch weiter helfen.

lg Med


----------

